# Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Novembro 2007



## Gerofil (30 Out 2007 às 14:38)

_"Próximos días: A partir de mediados de semana predominará una situación anticiclónica sobre toda la Península, con temperaturas máximas subiendo un poco, pero mínimas bajas. Como excepción, desde el Mediterráneo podría seguir llegando nubosidad a Baleares, con nubosidad notable y precipitaciones. *Se espera también la llegada de un embolsamiento frío e inestable al Suroeste peninsular entre el Viernes y el Sábado lo que dará lugar a una cierta inestabilidad y algunas precipitaciones en el tercio Sur*."_

CEAMET (30/10/2007)


----------



## ACalado (30 Out 2007 às 14:44)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2007*

la esta o gfs a gozar um pouco  era bom era


----------



## Jota 21 (30 Out 2007 às 16:32)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2007*

G'anda seca!!!!! 
 Daqui a um mês começam os agricultores a pedir ajuda ao Sócrates... pró futebol é que tá bom, a bola rola melhor...


----------



## squidward (30 Out 2007 às 17:20)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2007*

bolas, ainda ha pouco tempo tivemos seca e agr temos que leva-la outra vez??

entao para o ano que vem deveriam regressar as cheias


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2007 às 18:03)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2007*

Muita coisa ainda pode acontecer. Antes deste ano, o último Outubro seco, aqui na região, tinha sido o de 2000 a que se seguiu um Inverno quente e muito chuvoso. Não sei como vai ser este Inverno, mas ainda é cedo para dizer que vamos um ano seco.


----------



## Senador (30 Out 2007 às 18:31)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2007*

Ja se avista qq coisa para o dia 9 de Novembro... obviamente que a probabilidade é muito reduzida, mas pelo menos podemos considerar uma tendência de inversão deste tempo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Out 2007 às 20:38)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2007*

Boas amigos!

A situação não podia ser pior! Acabei de ver a meteo na TVGaliza e a meteorologista afirmou que se pode qualificar de atípica a situação que se está a viver, só para termos uma ideia, durante o mês de Outubro choveu 2 litros em Santiago e o normal são cerca de 215 litros!

Afirmou também que os modelos não apontam mudanças para o início de Novembro! Desesperante!

Santiago, Pontevedra... bateram recores históricos de ausencia de pricipitação, pois há mais de 50 anos que não viviam um Outubro assim!


----------



## filipept (30 Out 2007 às 20:55)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2007*

Tem sido frustrante...





Fonte: wetterzentrale.de


Panorama um pouco desolador, vamos esperar...


----------



## Brigantia (30 Out 2007 às 22:47)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2007*



spiritmind disse:


> la esta o gfs a gozar um pouco  era bom era



Até lá ainda vão colocar e tirar várias vezes...
Mas lá que era bonito, lá isso era







quero disto em Janeiro


----------



## ACalado (31 Out 2007 às 00:19)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2007*



Brigantia disse:


> Até lá ainda vão colocar e tirar várias vezes...
> Mas lá que era bonito, lá isso era
> 
> 
> ...



era bom era!! seria melhor prenda de anos que me poderiam dar  quem sabe


----------



## Gerofil (31 Out 2007 às 07:55)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2007*

*Como ontem tinha referido*, há possibilidades de alteração do estado do tempo no Algarve já a partir de depois de amanhã:

*Sábado, 3 de Novembro de 2007 - Céu geralmente limpo, temporariamente nublado no sotavento algarvio, onde há possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros. 

INSTITUTO DE METEOROLOGIA*





Gerofil disse:


> _"Próximos días: A partir de mediados de semana predominará una situación anticiclónica sobre toda la Península, con temperaturas máximas subiendo un poco, pero mínimas bajas. Como excepción, desde el Mediterráneo podría seguir llegando nubosidad a Baleares, con nubosidad notable y precipitaciones. *Se espera también la llegada de un embolsamiento frío e inestable al Suroeste peninsular entre el Viernes y el Sábado lo que dará lugar a una cierta inestabilidad y algunas precipitaciones en el tercio Sur*."_
> 
> CEAMET (30/10/2007)


----------



## Aurélio (31 Out 2007 às 10:23)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2007*

Boas ... talvez dê para apagar o pó ... ou regar a estrada ou uma parte dela ...


----------



## Gerofil (31 Out 2007 às 12:58)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2007*


Circulação retrogada sobre a Península Ibérica (Carta de altitude - 200 hPa): 
Possibilidade de tempo instável nas regiões do Sul para Sábado.





copyright © Wetter3.de


----------



## Fil (1 Nov 2007 às 21:34)

Mais um dia passou, e continuamos sem previsão de precipitação nenhuma à vista...


----------



## Brigantia (1 Nov 2007 às 22:29)

Fil disse:


> Mais um dia passou, e continuamos sem previsão de precipitação nenhuma à vista...





> RUN TIME: 11/01/2007 12Z    Time Series: 3-180 hour    180-384 hour   Braganca,Portugal
> 
> 
> 15 day TOTAL PRECIP: 0.6 mm and Convective: 0 mm


Fonte: GFS



no comment


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2007 às 23:49)

Tenham calma...o sistema está todo doido vão ver que quando começar a chover não vai parar não tarda muito o anticiclone dá um espirro e vai parar há Austrália  os modelos ensistem e ensistem em grandes cenários quando menos esperarmos eles estão ai 

Quando o frio demora a vir acaba por vir mas em forma de bomba  e sabemos no que poderá dar tal cenário.

É preciso é ser optimista e ter esperança...


----------



## Senador (2 Nov 2007 às 02:48)

RUN TIME: 11/01/2007 18Z 

Porto

15 day TOTAL PRECIP: 0 mm and Convective: 0 mm

O cenário é igual em toda a península ibérica!


----------



## jPdF (2 Nov 2007 às 04:36)

A Isto chamo monotonia...


----------



## Aurélio (2 Nov 2007 às 11:01)

Mais um exemplo da incrivel imaginação do GFS, realmente este modelo tem cá uma imaginação para nos tirar do tédio que é este Outono ...

25º em Novembro nunca me lembro de cenário semelhante !!

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


----------



## Agreste (2 Nov 2007 às 14:47)

Realmente colocar uma depressão a 975mb à latitude de lisboa seria mítico! 

Isto ficava tudo de pernas pro ar...


----------



## mesq (2 Nov 2007 às 16:30)

Se estes modelos se concretizassem  , a Protecção Civil teria um fim-de-semana terrível dias 17 e 18...


----------



## jPdF (2 Nov 2007 às 17:07)

mesq disse:


> Se estes modelos se concretizassem  , a Protecção Civil teria um fim-de-semana terrível dias 17 e 18...



Já acreditei menos...desde à uns dias que o GFS coloca precipitação para o continente a partir do início da segunda quinzena de Novembro...

E o frio parece que já chegou...pelo menos em comparação ao ano passado:

Estive a ler os tópicos "Seguimento" e a "previsão segundo os modelos" do passado ano para Novembro e trás-os-montes apenas desceu abaixo de 5ºC em meados desse mesmo mês...por isso este ano em relação ao frio já levamos umas duas ou três semanitas de avanço!!!


----------



## Vince (2 Nov 2007 às 17:42)

Sabemos que as coisas estão mesmo monótonas quando no forum falamos das previsões de modelos numéricos a mais de 300 horas


----------



## Agreste (2 Nov 2007 às 17:47)

Bem  o gfs sugere uma entrada massiva de ar frio da islândia, como se fosse uma rajada de vento. Apesar da distância temporal do prognóstico aquilo é uma mudança muito brusca no tempo e dá pra ter neve de certeza nas terras altas do norte e centro. Nós cá nos algarves ficariamos satisfeitos com a chuva e a trovoda. A ver se o computador deles acerta...


----------



## Agreste (2 Nov 2007 às 17:56)

Vince disse:


> Sabemos que as coisas estão mesmo monótonas quando no forum falamos das previsões de modelos numéricos a mais de 300 horas



O forum é que não tem música ambiente senão podias por o "imagine" dos beatles...


----------



## Fil (2 Nov 2007 às 17:59)

jPdF disse:


> Já acreditei menos...desde à uns dias que o GFS coloca precipitação para o continente a partir do início da segunda quinzena de Novembro...
> 
> E o frio parece que já chegou...pelo menos em comparação ao ano passado:
> 
> Estive a ler os tópicos "Seguimento" e a "previsão segundo os modelos" do passado ano para Novembro e trás-os-montes apenas desceu abaixo de 5ºC em meados desse mesmo mês...por isso este ano em relação ao frio já levamos umas duas ou três semanitas de avanço!!!



Mas esse frio não tem sido devido à advecção de ar frio mas sim ao tempo anticiclónico, que se por um lado trás noites frias, também nos trás tardes quentes. De qualquer maneira novembro do ano passado foi uma excepção, teve mínimas altíssimas em todo o país.



Vince disse:


> Sabemos que as coisas estão mesmo monótonas quando no forum falamos das previsões de modelos numéricos a mais de 300 horas


----------



## Minho (2 Nov 2007 às 23:27)

No comments....


----------



## Rog (3 Nov 2007 às 00:29)

Vince disse:


> Sabemos que as coisas estão mesmo monótonas quando no forum falamos das previsões de modelos numéricos a mais de 300 horas





Bem eu por aqui na Madeira, ainda espero que a depressão que irá se formar entre os Açores e Madeira ainda aqui venha fazer uma visita.. 
Os modelos com alguma regularidade indicam que a Madeira fica na margem entre o tudo ou nada.. isto pelo sim pelo não é bom indicador.. o que poderá significar que ou ficamos a ver navios ou embarcamos neles!


----------



## Vince (3 Nov 2007 às 08:53)

Rog disse:


> Bem eu por aqui na Madeira, ainda espero que a depressão que irá se formar entre os Açores e Madeira ainda aqui venha fazer uma visita..
> Os modelos com alguma regularidade indicam que a Madeira fica na margem entre o tudo ou nada.. isto pelo sim pelo não é bom indicador.. o que poderá significar que ou ficamos a ver navios ou embarcamos neles!



Muito provavelmente vais ficar com o "nada" novamente, o Miguel Minhoto nos Açores é que recolhe sempre alguma precipitação, para variar ...   
O grupo Ocidental está em alerta amarelo por causa do vento, cujas rajadas poderão chegar aos 90km/h




> Vento norte muito fresco a FORTE (40/60 km/h), tornando-se
> MUITO FORTE (60/75 km/h) com rajadas até 90 km/h e, rodando
> para noroeste na noite.
> ESTADO DO MAR:
> ...



*Sat IR 6z *





*GFS Precipitação 24h (run 0z)*





*GFS Fases (run 0z)*


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2007 às 10:21)

Ao que parece por volta do dia 8/9 já se está a querer desenhar algo vamos lá ver se desenvolve  penso que o padrão a 180h vai já começar a mudar esta a semana.





(nebulosidade que afectará quase todo o país)

Só falta a precepitação como alguns modelos indicam.


----------



## CMPunk (3 Nov 2007 às 16:34)

Boas pessoal!!

Bem tamos num Novembro muito seco.

Pelo Meteorogram não aponta chuva ate dia 6 de Novembro.

Frio é que vai haver muito, as poucos vai chegando aqui em Faro aos 10º. 

E a cada dia que passa o frio vai aumentado claro.

Ainda me lembro quando me levantava as 7 da manha e via as ervas e filhas completamente em gelo.

E era nas alturas de Inicio de Ano, parece que isso vai chegar mais ceduh por aqui. 

Mas como ja disseram as noites sao frias e de dia á calor, mas nem sempre.

Aqui o mar no Distrito de Faro é que anda bravo, o IM dá alerta amarelo porque á possiblidade de haver ondas ate 2,5m. Mesmo assim acho pouco 

Bem pessoal espero por noticias voças. 

Cumps


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Nov 2007 às 16:55)

CMPunk disse:


> Ainda me lembro quando me levantava as 7 da manha e via as ervas e filhas completamente em gelo.



CmPunk o que são filhas  ervas sei o k são  agora filhas nunca ouvi falar nesse sentido.

Nesta run das 12 é um desastre até dia 19 de Novembro nadinha, o tempo anda louco, não se preocupem que no próximo Verão vai ser chuvoso como este que passou


----------



## CMPunk (3 Nov 2007 às 16:58)

Loool

Enganei-me, lol kix dizer folhas. Lo0l

Ate dia 19??  Uiii Nunca vi Novembro taum seco.

Temos é de fazer ai uma dança da chuva pa ver se cai algu 

Cumps


----------



## Minho (3 Nov 2007 às 18:15)

10-0 para o Anticiclone...








*Mas atenção a uma possível mudança no padrão que o ECM está a apontar... *


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2007 às 18:35)

Minho vais ver que não tarda muito, lá para a quarta ou quinta da semana que vem o panorama vai começar a ficar animado a 180h.

O importante é que a depressão/tendência, que eles colocam se mantenha mesmo sendo adiada durante vários dias, porque mais tarde ou mais cedo algo parecido acaba-se sempre por manifestar...


----------



## Agreste (3 Nov 2007 às 18:40)

Não sei não. Já visto com outro aspecto. O gradiente de pressão no mar do norte é que é espectacular, varia entre os 1040mb e os 975mb...


----------



## Zephyros (3 Nov 2007 às 18:49)

"Frio é que vai haver muito"

bem,não parece mesmo nada.

é que em novembro e termos maximas de 23/25 graus é tudo menos frio,e as minimas tambem não são nada de especial;estão numa média de 13/14 graus,sendo que obviamente no interior isso sim,são bastante mais baixas,de qualquer forma penso que outubro foi bastante quente e este inicio de novembro tambem pouca alteração trouxe.

segundo o accuweather.com, este tempo vai-se manter até lá para o dia 15/16,prevendo daí em diante chuva,mas provavelmente amanha tiram isso tudo.

quanto ás temperaturas estamos mesmo uma miséria,parece que está dificil baixar dos 20 graus de maximas.

e nem me falem em verões de são martinho e coisas parecidas,é que para mim com este tempo o outono ainda está para vir,quanto mais o inverno,e que saudades eu tenho dele


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2007 às 19:01)

Zephyros disse:


> "Frio é que vai haver muito"
> 
> bem,não parece mesmo nada.
> 
> ...



Olha que o ano passado a unica diferença que tivemos em relação a este ano é que choveu muito chegando mesmo em Novembro o país estar em mais de 30% em situação de chuva extrema só na nas Penhas Douradas cairam em Novembro mais de 350 mm mas o frio em si só apareceu em Dezembro mesmo assim este ano durante a noite tem feito mais frio...Mas os fins de Dezembro e Janeiro talvez venham a ser interessantes 

Relatório de Outono de 2006 http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_rc_outono_06.pdf


----------



## Zephyros (3 Nov 2007 às 19:17)

"Mas os fins de Dezembro e Janeiro talvez venham a ser interessantes"

deus te ouça,esta pasmaceira já enerva


----------



## Dan (3 Nov 2007 às 19:23)

Se estivéssemos já mais para o final de Novembro ou no início de Dezembro este tipo de condições podia permitir, pelo menos, uns valores mínimos interessantes, mas nesta altura não serve mesmo para nada.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2007 às 19:26)

A meteorologia é feita de surpresas o frio quando aparecer vai ser para sempre  vá até Agosto depois começa o Verão que se prolonga até aos fins de Novembro  

Tenham calma ele vai aparecer não stressar mas primeiro a chuva claro  isto está a virar clima continental (versão defeciente).


----------



## squidward (3 Nov 2007 às 20:39)

ainda n ha previsão de chuva??

Mas afinal estamos em Portugal ou no deserto do Sahaara??


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Nov 2007 às 21:39)

squidward disse:


> ainda n ha previsão de chuva??
> 
> Mas afinal estamos em Portugal ou no deserto do Sahaara??



Nas proximas 2 semanas esquece pelo menos! Estamos no SAHARA!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Nov 2007 às 21:57)

E novidades???






Potentíssimo! 1033 Hpa!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2007 às 22:06)

Olha que eu estou com 1017hpa  estamos em fase de transição ele está-se a começar a despedir.





No meio do deserto aqui fica um oásis...precepitação em baixo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Nov 2007 às 22:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> Olha que eu estou com 1017hpa  estamos em fase de transição ele está-se a começar a despedir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desculpem a ignorancia, mas alguem me pode explicar este quadro?
Não percebo nada!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2007 às 22:27)

Em cima essas linhas que no final parece espareguete é a temperatura a 850hpa.

Em baixo é a precepitação quanto mais linhas estiverem "no ar" mais probablidade á de chover.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Nov 2007 às 22:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> Em cima essas linhas que no final parece espareguete é a temperatura a 850hpa.
> 
> Em baixo é a precepitação quanto mais linhas estiverem "no ar" mais probablidade á de chover.



Obrigado Mário!

Então tou a ver a luz ao fundo do túnel certo?


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2007 às 22:39)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Obrigado Mário!
> 
> Então tou a ver a luz ao fundo do túnel certo?



Sim vamos  é claro que eles tanto colocam muito como tiram tudo mas eu tenho esperanças que as linhas do dia 9 a 11 se levantem mais.

Aqui fica o link http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/tkavnmgeur.htm


----------



## Minho (4 Nov 2007 às 00:54)

Começo a ficar preocupado... mais 15 dias de seca??

*0-180h*







*192-384h*


----------



## Brigantia (4 Nov 2007 às 01:00)

Minho disse:


> Começo a ficar preocupado... mais 15 dias de seca??



Isto não está nada famoso...



> RUN TIME: 11/03/2007 18Z Braganca,Portugal
> 15 day TOTAL PRECIP: 3.2 mm and Convective: 0.1 mm
> *Fonte: GFS*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Nov 2007 às 02:26)

Amigos, não estamos sós nesta agonia! O pessoal do meteored estão no mesmo barco!!!

Também já falam em seca, o desespero é tal que já tratam mal os modelos!

Vaya!


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2007 às 09:59)

Estamos em fase de transição os modelos andam um pouco 

Cá para mim chove na sexta  mas já sabemos como são as previsões mais de 3 dias e caldo entornado.


----------



## CMPunk (4 Nov 2007 às 14:00)

Boas pessoal!!

Pois é mesmo verdade, as previsoes dos modelos de mais de uma semana da sempre barraca.

Temos de esperar para ver...

Mas isto parece mesmo que andamos na Africa, esta tudo seco, e quando vem chuva vem tudo logo de seguida, tal e qual como na Africa 

Bem estive a ver aqui o Meteorogram, e pelas previsoes que fazem para Faro parece que ando no deserto. 






Mas admito que já ando habituado, aqui em Faro o tempo costuma ser assim, mas á anos já foi mas chuva que sol...lo0l

As temperaturas máximas andam muito fracas e as minimas parecem que lá para dia 9/10 de novembro vai baixar a minima.

Já vai começar a altura de estar com a lareira acesa 


Cumps


----------



## Rog (4 Nov 2007 às 18:59)

Realmente por este andar teremos um resto de ano com seca.. mas até lá muita água ainda vai correr debaixo da ponte (se houver água!)

A precipitação acumulada de hoje até 14 de Novembro


----------



## jPdF (4 Nov 2007 às 21:48)

Parece que só a partir do meio do mês é que se vai observar alterações no estado do tempo...pelo menos esperamos nós!!
Compilação dos Meteogramas das 4 últimos RUNs para Bragança:


----------



## Zephyros (4 Nov 2007 às 22:00)

o accuweather tirou toda a chuva,agora é ceu limpo até dia 18,e suspeito que por este andar vai ser até ao fim do mês.
as temperaturas essas parece que vai começar a baixar,mas só lá para o fim de semana.

sinceramente,acho que este ano vai ser terrivel,e acredito o panorama de seca vai ser bem real.
espero estar enganado


----------



## Tiagofsky (4 Nov 2007 às 22:34)

Boas pessoal..Cada vez estou mais deprimido e tento à força toda eliminar a meteorologia do meu pensamento para ver se tudo anima um bocado!Realmente há situações que começam a preocupar,e este ano está a ser um bocado o seguimento dos anos anteriores...Chuva?Quem dera que a partir de meados do mês volte...
FRIO??
(alguem falou nele?)


----------



## Tiagofsky (4 Nov 2007 às 22:39)

Já agora...Onde é que isto já se viu, senao nos ultimos anos?

"Ladies and Men SL in Levi cancelled

The Ladies and Men SL scheduled in Levi (FIN) on 10.-11.11.2007 had to be cancelled due to poor snow conditions and unfavourable weather forecast.
Information about a possible replacement site in Austria will follow later today."

Fonte: FIS-Ski


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2007 às 22:48)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Já agora...Onde é que isto já se viu, senao nos ultimos anos?
> 
> "Ladies and Men SL in Levi cancelled
> 
> ...





Exactamente como o ano passado tá visto que o ano que vem vai voltar a ser ano de neve nos meses de Verão na Europa central e chuva para nós : eu lembro-me do ano passado os Europeus do centro andarem todos a queixar-se que não havia neve.

Não desesperem o frio vai aparecer e a chuva tambem deixo aqui um ditado popular...

"Se o Inverno não erra caminho, tê-lo-ei pelo S. Martinho." 

O S.Martinho é dia 11 de Novembro esta semana vai ser animada para os modelos essencialmente a partir de quarta/quinta.


----------



## RMira (5 Nov 2007 às 08:57)

Será impressão minha ou temos nuvens à porta e humidade?!? 





Será que...?


----------



## Vince (5 Nov 2007 às 10:16)

Nos Açores temos a depressão com umas bandas bastante convectivas a afectar algumas ilhas. O IM tem o grupo central e oriental em alerta amarelo para precipitação forte e trovoadas frequentes e dispersas.

*09:15z*






*06:00z*





*Anim*








*Descargas*


----------



## Edmeteo (5 Nov 2007 às 14:23)

Alguém me esclareça:
Não percebo nada de meteorologia, mas gosto de seguir este tema. Tenho duas dúvidas, estando o anticiclone sobre as ilhas britânicas, porque chove lá? É q olhando para as imagens de satélite parece-me que o anticiclone só tem influência na Peninsula Ibérica, nomeadamente em Portugal!
Outra dúvida, o IM prevê aumento de neblusidade na 5ª feira (nuvens altas) será q 6ª já temos o céu limpo, espero q chova!

Obrigado


----------



## RMira (5 Nov 2007 às 14:57)

Edmeteo disse:


> Alguém me esclareça:
> Não percebo nada de meteorologia, mas gosto de seguir este tema. Tenho duas dúvidas, estando o anticiclone sobre as ilhas britânicas, porque chove lá? É q olhando para as imagens de satélite parece-me que o anticiclone só tem influência na Peninsula Ibérica, nomeadamente em Portugal!
> Outra dúvida, o IM prevê aumento de neblusidade na 5ª feira (nuvens altas) será q 6ª já temos o céu limpo, espero q chova!
> 
> Obrigado



Ola Edmeteo, bem vindo ao fórum.

De facto, ele está sobre as ilhas britânicas só que eles têm depressões a passar a norte que acabam por lhes afectar um pouquinho ao passo que a nós o Jet-Stream (corrente de ar) não permite que cá chegue nada e logo nem uma gota de  para amostra. Muito sucintamente é mais ou menos isto.


----------



## RMira (5 Nov 2007 às 16:46)

Sinceramente começo a gostar mais dos modelos a seguir ao Verão de S. Martinho 

Até lá ainda falta muito mas já é um bom indicativo!


----------



## Aurélio (5 Nov 2007 às 17:04)

Isto até já dá é vontade de chorar


----------



## Fil (5 Nov 2007 às 17:39)

Essas previsões a longo prazo, elas mudam quase de mês a mês  mas a concretizar-se seria um desastre!

Na saida das 12 do GFS já se vê uma saída ao fundo do tunel para o inicio da próxima semana com uma depressão quase estacionária frente às nossas costas, e o AA maldito em direcção às ilhas britânicas. Esperemos que se vá confirmando e acima de tudo que aumentem a precipitação porque como está agora é muito pouca chuva...


----------



## Vince (5 Nov 2007 às 17:41)

Aurélio disse:


> Isto até já dá é vontade de chorar



Bem... isso seria um filme de terror. Felizmente previsões a longo prazo valem o que valem, esperemos que não se confirmem, que é o mais provável.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Nov 2007 às 19:11)

Para a semana ou talvez mesmo já no fds o litoral não escape a algumas chuva


----------



## jPdF (5 Nov 2007 às 23:40)

agora estes modelos já nem água nem frio põem e +300h...
Nem sonhar já nos deixam...
Anda mesmo tudo contra Portugal!!


----------



## jPdF (6 Nov 2007 às 01:23)

Será que é esta a "água ao fundo do túnel"???


----------



## Edmeteo (6 Nov 2007 às 11:46)

carissimos, o accuweather pôe chuva para vários dias na altura do fim de semana


----------



## RMira (6 Nov 2007 às 11:53)

Edmeteo disse:


> carissimos, o accuweather pôe chuva para vários dias na altura do fim de semana




Era bom mas parece que a falta de água está a fazer mal aos pc's deles... 

Olhem-me só isto...é tipo uma miragem no deserto, pena vir do site que vem 

Setúbal

Sunday, Nov 11 More Details Cloudy with showers around Low: 15 °C High: 19 °C
Monday, Nov 12 More Details Rain Low: 13 °C High: 17 °C
Tuesday, Nov 13 More Details Rain Low: 10 °C High: 17 °C
Wednesday, Nov 14 More Details Rain Low: 8 °C High: 18 °C
Thursday, Nov 15 More Details Rain Low: 9 °C High: 16 °C
Friday, Nov 16 More Details Periods of rain Low: 12 °C High: 15 °C


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2007 às 13:40)

ya .. Parece que sim ... deve ser os PCs deles que estão um pouco inclinados e a chuva que deverá ficar a pra aí uns 100/200 km da nossa costa ... com a inclinação dos PCs deve chegar cá 

Agora a sério tive a consultar a meteorologia mensal para o UK e o MetOffice e constatei que os modelos estão todos de acordo ... Isto está uma grande seca .. não o Outono mas o ano todo !!!

Aqui ficam os links se quiserem consultar ... reparem na descrição deles como o anti-ciclone até meados de Dezembro vai estar exactamente no mesmo sitio !!

Mensal para o UK:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/ukweather/monthly_outlook.shtml

Sazonal:
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/seasonal/winter2007_8/europe.html


----------



## mesq (6 Nov 2007 às 15:23)

Está-me a parecer que este venha a ser um Inverno seco e relativamente ameno, ou seja, uma grande seca.


----------



## HotSpot (6 Nov 2007 às 15:43)

Calma pessoal ainda falta mês e meio para começar o Inverno. Preocupante para já a falta de água que mais dia menos dia vai despoletar a ira dos agricultores contra o Socrates, como se ele fosse o S. Pedro 

O 1º sinal de secura são os incêndios no norte que foi a zona que menos choveu nos últimos 3 meses.

Estou com esperança que na próxima semana já caiam as primeiras pingas de Novembro.


----------



## jpmartins (6 Nov 2007 às 15:50)

Boa Tarde
Por aqui céu limpo.
Pressão: 1024.8 hPa
Temp max: 21.7 ºC
HR: 22%
Temp Min. 10.4ºC (5:11)

Ontém só aqui por perto dois incêndios. O pessoal não se apercebe da situação, fazem queimadas e como está tudo seco, facilmente perdem o controlo da situação.

Cumprimentos
João Martins


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2007 às 16:17)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa Tarde
> Por aqui céu limpo.
> Pressão: 1024.8 hPa
> Temp max: 21.7 ºC
> ...



Por favor coloca os comentários do tempo currente na página apropriada, ou seja, "Seguimento-Novembro 2007".
Esta deve ser destinada ás previsões a médio prazo e situações de alerta como é mencionado no titulo ...
Saudações


----------



## RMira (6 Nov 2007 às 16:51)

Estou a ver bem o GFS? Vem aí uma bonita superfície frontal? 

Será? É tão bonito ver o A sair dali e deixar entrar aquela depressão! Oxalá se concretize!


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Nov 2007 às 18:44)

mirones disse:


> Estou a ver bem o GFS? Vem aí uma bonita superfície frontal?
> 
> Será? É tão bonito ver o A sair dali e deixar entrar aquela depressão! Oxalá se concretize!



o GFS só mete precipitação nos dias que ocorreram inundações no ano passado , mas espero que venha e que venha muita que já faz falta  "mais vale um Agosto com trovoada do que um Novembro sem nada",é um novo ditado popular inventado por mim


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Nov 2007 às 19:25)

mirones disse:


> Estou a ver bem o GFS? Vem aí uma bonita superfície frontal?
> 
> Será? É tão bonito ver o A sair dali e deixar entrar aquela depressão! Oxalá se concretize!



Não será grande coisa mas talvez se forme algo se o senhor AA deixar


----------



## Rog (6 Nov 2007 às 20:33)

Por aqui as previsões tb não são nada famosas, apesar dos modelos indicarem alguma precipitação, as depressões e frentes mais interessantes passam ao lado... tal como ocorreu nestes dias nos Açores aqui tão perto, mas nem gota de água se chegou aqui!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Nov 2007 às 20:49)

Esta imagem é muito fixe devido ao seu paralelismo, entre, o anticiclone e a depressão


----------



## Zephyros (6 Nov 2007 às 23:16)

acho que para o fim de semana principio da proxima,vamos ter uma mudança.

vamos acreditar que sim,e esperar que seja desta que o AA sai daquele sitio


----------



## RMira (7 Nov 2007 às 13:39)

O GFS voltou a variar, apesar do ECMWF começar a apontar para algo muito positivo:





Assim como está no ECMWF é que começa a ser bonito!


----------



## Brigantia (7 Nov 2007 às 13:56)

mirones disse:


> O GFS voltou a variar, apesar do ECMWF começar a apontar para algo muito positivo.
> 
> Assim como está no ECMWF é que começa a ser bonito!



Vamos ver o que nos reservam as próximas sáidas do ECMWF, pois, os dois modelos estão a divergir bastante. Espero que seja o ECMWF a ter razão


----------



## Senador (8 Nov 2007 às 03:38)

Já não há precipitação para ninguém outra vez... Só para a 3ª semana do mês..


----------



## Jota 21 (8 Nov 2007 às 12:19)

De 20 a 25 de Novembro, pelo menos, a coisa promete...


----------



## migueltejo (8 Nov 2007 às 13:31)

Mas afinal kd é ke temos chuva? grrrrrrrrrrr tou farto deste tempo,kero chuva mta chuva


----------



## RMira (8 Nov 2007 às 13:59)

O ECMWF insiste a cada saída numa situação que nos deixaria babados!!! E cada vez está melhor! Só digo isto, está a ficar lindo!  

Reparem:





Vamos continuar a ver. Caso tal aconteça, na próxima semana a chuva que tanto queremos e também o fresquinho (bastante) vêm aí!!!


----------



## Skizzo (8 Nov 2007 às 14:23)

Ui espero bem k nao, frio e chuva ao mesmo tempo é demasiado desagradável. Nos campos até deve chover pois é preciso, mas dispenso chuva nas cidades que frequento semanalmente.


----------



## ACalado (8 Nov 2007 às 14:58)

Skizzo disse:


> Ui espero bem k nao, frio e chuva ao mesmo tempo é demasiado desagradável. Nos campos até deve chover pois é preciso, mas dispenso chuva nas cidades que frequento semanalmente.



sem comentarios


----------



## RMira (8 Nov 2007 às 15:22)

spiritmind disse:


> sem comentarios



 Agora a sério, como está o ECMWF não me admirava nada que aí nessa zona (na serra) visses a 1ª neve do ano 

Esperemos que as coisas corram ao contrário do que pede o Skizzo porque já tou farto do céu azul...que horror!!! 

Digam-me lá se isto não é tão bonito...engraçado o ECMWF tem apontado para isto e continua...


----------



## CMPunk (8 Nov 2007 às 16:49)

Boas pessoal!!!

Bem espero bem que chova algo este fim de semana!!

Mas parece que andam a chegar nuvens e tal, mas parece que vem ai aquela chuva miuda. O IM da assim céu muito nublado para o fim de semana. E tive a ver no IM no Radar das 16 horas algumas pingas nu algarve. 







Mas aqui nem uma pinga cai, mas já começo a ver assim umas nuvens altas a chegar, mas duvido que trga algo. 

Mas temos de esperar para ver né pessoal?

Tive agora a ver aqui o Meteorogram aqui em Faro e nem uma pinga pa este fim de semana. 

Vamos é ter apenas nuvens a chatear, é o que vejo nos mapas de GFS, que chatixe 

O que existe é frio, mais nd.

Bem pessoal vamos lá ver como vai andar isto.

Cumps


----------



## HotSpot (8 Nov 2007 às 16:59)

Yep, parece que vem aí chuva miudinha. Temos alguma animação para a noite, vamos ver


----------



## Edmeteo (8 Nov 2007 às 17:06)

Meus caros não é para desanimar e quem sou eu para contrariar o ECMWF, mas custa-me a acreditar que chova nos próximos dias, ontem a SIC noticiou que o IM informa que não choverá nos próximos 10 dias e depois só Deus sabe. Quais são as V/ opiniões? Eu estou-me mesmo a passar-me com o S. Pedro


----------



## CMPunk (8 Nov 2007 às 18:07)

Concordo contigo Edmeteo, so deve chover lá para o final do mes.

Mas vamos lá ver o que vai acontecer.

Cumps


----------



## Aurélio (8 Nov 2007 às 18:32)

Lamento mas nem no final do mes deverá chover !!!

É apenas um palpite, mas pelo menos aqui no Sul duvido que chova !!

Isto está mau ... muito mau !!


----------



## migueltejo (8 Nov 2007 às 18:42)

Boas noites,ja agora alguem me pode explicar este gráfico?este mapa do mundo?ja agora espero mesmo que venha ai a chuva mas o raio do anti-ciclone continua na posição anormal onde se encontra.Esperemos que a nossa amiga  venha mesmo a chegar.


----------



## jPdF (8 Nov 2007 às 18:56)

Fonte: INM

É impressão minha ou as zonas marcadas a vermelho estão a dirigir-se para Portugal continental???


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2007 às 19:00)

Edmeteo disse:


> Meus caros não é para desanimar e quem sou eu para contrariar o ECMWF, mas custa-me a acreditar que chova nos próximos dias, ontem a SIC noticiou que o IM informa que não choverá nos próximos 10 dias e depois só Deus sabe. Quais são as V/ opiniões? Eu estou-me mesmo a passar-me com o S. Pedro



Deixa lá que eles tambem não informaram o povo que ia nevar  no 28 (2007) e 29 (2006) de Janeiro.


----------



## Skizzo (8 Nov 2007 às 19:17)

mirones disse:


> Esperemos que as coisas corram ao contrário do que pede o Skizzo porque já tou farto do céu azul...que horror!!!



Lol neste site juntou-se um grupo de pessoas k adoram frio e chuva  Não conhecia ninguém que gostasse de chuva e frio até vos conhecer  Eu sou mais de ondas de calor


----------



## migueltejo (8 Nov 2007 às 19:56)

Pois é skizzo,eu tb gosto de bom tempo e kalor mas ja estamos numa situação de seca e a chuva ja ta a fazer muita falta e ja não é tempo deste calor fora de época.Espero bem que chova rápidamente e que venha o frio,tb ja tou com saudades de estar à lareira.


----------



## Skizzo (8 Nov 2007 às 20:56)

Claro que sim, eu quero k chova, mas onde é necessário. Nas cidade não é preciso


----------



## Fil (8 Nov 2007 às 22:04)

Este novembro tem sido um pesadelo meteorológico e as previsões apontam para que esse pesadelo continue. Na saída das 06h o GFS ainda metia uma entrada de ar frio, mas na saida das 12h tudo volta ao normal com temperaturas acima da média e precipitação zero.


----------



## martinus (8 Nov 2007 às 22:47)

É impressão minha, que não percebo nada disto, ou o GFS voltou a meter a nossa entradinha de ar frio de nordeste, para o final da próxima semana?


----------



## Brigantia (8 Nov 2007 às 23:37)

martinus disse:


> É impressão minha, que não percebo nada disto, ou o GFS voltou a meter a nossa entradinha de ar frio de nordeste, para o final da próxima semana?



Frio voltou a meter em força, mas precipitação nem vê-la.


----------



## Zephyros (8 Nov 2007 às 23:45)

bem,a coisa está mesmo preta.
o accuweather tirou toda a chuva,é ceu limpo até dia 22,e prevejo que isto se vá manter até ao fim do mês(espero estar errado),as temperaturas essas(segundo o que eles dizem),vão continuar na ordem dos 20 graus no litoral,embora seja possivel que haja uma pequena descida.

resumindo;ceu limpo e chuva nem vê-la....não há condições


----------



## Jota 21 (9 Nov 2007 às 10:16)

Não se pode pedir que chova só nos campos e não nas cidades. Além de não ser possível escolher os sítios onde chove, a chuva faz falta em todo o lado, inclusive nas cidades. As perspectivas estão negras mas que venha, e quanto mais depressa melhor...


----------



## Aurélio (9 Nov 2007 às 10:25)

E pronto as saidas continuam apontando sempre o mesmo tempo ... tudo exactamente na mesma ... e quando o AA sair da posição actual .... vem outro desmandado vindo de oeste até chegar ao mesmo sitio ....

Não fez qualquer sinal de vir frio da ultima saida do GFS!!

O IM prevê subida da temperatura para os próximos dias, em especial Domingo e Segunda !!


----------



## Vince (9 Nov 2007 às 10:47)

A depressão que durante alguns dias esteve sob vigilância do NHC (Centro Nacional de Furacões de Miami) devido a uma eventual  transição tropical, Invest 92L, vigilância essa entretanto descontinuada, está agora próximo dos Açores e merece algum acompanhamento e atenção.
A nordeste dos Açores há umas trovoadas razoavelmente intensas, bem como outras mais dispersas que se estendem quase até à Madeira.

O IM tem os Açores em alerta amarelo.


----------



## MSantos (9 Nov 2007 às 12:22)

Essa depressão pode não ser nada de especial tem um belo aspecto

Eu percebo pouco de previsões a longo praso, mas no weather channel, está prevista chuva forte  na proxima sexta. Será possivel vir a ocorrer?
vejam:  http://uk.weather.com/weather/local/POXX0039?letter=L


----------



## migueltejo (9 Nov 2007 às 13:05)

Tb vi agora esse site e tb falam em chuva forte pra 6f da próxima semana  vamos ver,ela ke venha,kt mais cedo melhor  venha  ke ja tou farto desta porcaria de tempo


----------



## RMira (9 Nov 2007 às 13:13)

Não querendo descredibilizar esse tipo de sites devo dizer que o índice de fiabilidade não é, de todo, muito alto. Hoje podem indicar chuva forte e amanhã dão um lindo dia de sol. O que se está a passar basicamente com os modelos é que a mais de 5 dias ninguém se entende. O A e a sua movimentação são completamente imprevisíveis, o que pode ser tipo em conta a cada run do GFS ou de qualquer outro modelo de médio-longo prazo.

Seria de facto óptimo essa chuva forte mas a avaliar pelos modelos:

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/MT8_Lissabon_ens.png

nenhum aponta para esse tipo de fenómeno e depois tenho em conta a maior parte dos modelos estar a colocar uma entrada de NE ainda mais me leva a não crer no que esse site refere. É sabido que as entradas de NE apesar de trazerem consigo o fresquinho (esse não tenham duvidas que vem, preparem-se ), nunca trazem muita precipitação atrás.

Espero estar enganado, adoraria que o ECMWF estivesse certo mas para isso temos de esperar e o Outono vai fugindo, seja como for aqui deixo um ditado popular que talvez seja adaptável este ano:

"Novembro põe tudo a secar, pois pode o Sol não tornar."


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Nov 2007 às 19:41)

mirones disse:


> Não querendo descredibilizar esse tipo de sites devo dizer que o índice de fiabilidade não é, de todo, muito alto. Hoje podem indicar chuva forte e amanhã dão um lindo dia de sol. O que se está a passar basicamente com os modelos é que a mais de 5 dias ninguém se entende. O A e a sua movimentação são completamente imprevisíveis, o que pode ser tipo em conta a cada run do GFS ou de qualquer outro modelo de médio-longo prazo.
> 
> Seria de facto óptimo essa chuva forte mas a avaliar pelos modelos:
> 
> ...



Penso que a partir de agora os modelos vão-se tornar cada vez mais fiávies em termos de localização do anticiclone é a partir mais ao menos desta altura do ano que começa a entrar o frio e a chuva a sério...


----------



## RMira (9 Nov 2007 às 21:56)

Sem duvida Mário e daí o provérbio.

A tendência é os modelos estabilizarem e eles começam a querer convergir a partir de dia 15, certamente vamos ter frio de bater o queixo  e quiçá, alguma chuvinha ou algo mais em Bragança e nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela 

P.S. Adoro o teu poema ao Meteopt


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Nov 2007 às 22:08)

mirones disse:


> Sem duvida Mário e daí o provérbio.
> 
> A tendência é os modelos estabilizarem e eles começam a querer convergir a partir de dia 15, certamente vamos ter frio de bater o queixo  e quiçá, alguma chuvinha ou algo mais em Bragança e nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela
> 
> P.S. Adoro o teu poema ao Meteopt



Não é um poema é uma patetice que inventei numa aula em que não tinha nada para fazer  mas até saiu mais ao menos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Nov 2007 às 22:23)

Amigos não me ponham a sonhar que eu marco já viagem po norte!!! Existe possibilidade de neve aí por uns 800m, teria neve à porta de casa!!!


----------



## jPdF (9 Nov 2007 às 22:31)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Amigos não me ponham a sonhar que eu marco já viagem po norte!!! Existe possibilidade de neve aí por uns 800m, teria neve à porta de casa!!!



Pela saída das 18 ainda não é desta que vem o frio...e chuva...é esquecer!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Nov 2007 às 22:35)

Boas noites...

Na minha opiniao os modelos estao a mentir-nos, poix neste momento estamos ás cegas...

Neste momento houve uma alteraçao do estado climaterico(basta confirmar os dados do dia e a neblusidade ao longo do dia no satelite IM) Sente-se e ve-se a olho nu!! Neste momento estom humidade a 100%,17.4Cº, 0,1mm acumulado devido a mesma humidade, esta tudo molhado, e algumas mini-mini-poças de agua no esfalto...

São certas algumas alteraçoes meteorologicas...

O ar mundou... sente-se!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Nov 2007 às 22:57)

jPdF disse:


> Pela saída das 18 ainda não é desta que vem o frio...e chuva...é esquecer!!!



No Comment! Se assim vamos não chove mais nesta terra!


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Nov 2007 às 23:02)

Penso que não devemos botar o barro á parede acho que ainda vamos ter surpresas para a semana que vem  depois do mau que se está a fazer sentir para Holanda e Inglaterra penso após isso terminar será a nossa vez pois iremos assim a uma deslocação gradual do AA para norte/oeste.


----------



## Agreste (10 Nov 2007 às 10:25)

O ECMWF e o GFS são incrivelmente divergentes na previsão mas acabam sempre com a mesma conclusão. _NO RAINY DAY ON THE WAY_. Nada parece ser capaz de desbancar o AA apesar de eu achar mais piada ao ECMWF. Entretanto quem tiver mais recursos podia dar mais umas dicas sobre a La niña. Como é que tá a situação neste momento para além daquilo que estamos a passar aqui em portugal. Existem outras alterações de padrões climáticos noutras paragens do mundo?


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Nov 2007 às 13:09)

*Meteograma para Olhão:*





*Para o Aeroporto de Faro:*Second Period TOTAL PRECIP: 96.1 mm and Convective: 80.6 mm
15 day TOTAL PRECIP: 96.1 mm and Convective: 80.6 mm


Isto era uma excelente rega, mas temo que na próxima run se vá tudo, mas o ECMWF prevê uma depressão ao largo de Lisboa no dia 20 como vem prevendo já alguns dias uma depressão ao largo de Portugal em discordância total com o GFS numas run's segue o ECMWF noutras nem isso





A depressão não terá ar extratropical.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2007 às 13:15)

Isso está muito longe mas é bom ver a tendência 

Ainda vamos ter uma pingas e algum frio antes


----------



## migueltejo (10 Nov 2007 às 19:00)

Este mapa é verdadeiro?esperemos que sim  ela ke venha


----------



## migueltejo (10 Nov 2007 às 19:05)

mas o frio tb pode vir e  ao mesmo tempo,altamente


----------



## Agreste (10 Nov 2007 às 20:30)

Mais uma actualização do ECMWF em estilo fotocópia. NO RAINY DAY ON THE WAY! Por este caminho no natal vou pra praia vender gelados.


----------



## ACalado (10 Nov 2007 às 20:39)

Agreste disse:


> Mais uma actualização do ECMWF em estilo fotocópia. NO RAINY DAY ON THE WAY! Por este caminho no natal vou pra praia vender gelados.



 acho que o melhor é começarmos a pedir calor muito calor , sol muito sol, a ver se isto muda


----------



## migueltejo (10 Nov 2007 às 20:44)

Mas a tal depressão ja não se vai formar?  ja não percebo nada disto


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Nov 2007 às 23:08)

migueltejo disse:


> Mas a tal depressão ja não se vai formar?  ja não percebo nada disto



já viram voltou a depressão novamente  malandros estão a gozar connosco, ainda fazem alguém ter um ataque cardiaco, bom a run das 18 já mete cerca de 130 mm para Olhão


----------



## migueltejo (11 Nov 2007 às 00:07)

Ai que eles tão é no gozo kom o ppl


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Nov 2007 às 00:22)

Para aqui apenas 125 mm não é nada de especial  acho nao fazia mal nenhum meter um 0 ao pé do cinco a ver se os terrenos ficavam ensopados e tinhamos finalmente cheias.

A culpa em principio será de uma depressão que não nos sai de cima.


----------



## jPdF (11 Nov 2007 às 00:52)

Naããã... Só acredito vendo...
Isso amanha já saiu tudo...e o sol brilhará radiante...por muito que nos custe


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Nov 2007 às 01:10)

Será que vai descolar   21 de Novembro é um pouco longinquo.


----------



## Zephyros (11 Nov 2007 às 01:22)

nada de novo


----------



## squidward (11 Nov 2007 às 01:45)

acho que + vale meterem na cabeça que durante o mes de Novembro nao vai haver chuva nenhuma.


----------



## Minho (11 Nov 2007 às 13:09)

squidward disse:


> acho que + vale meterem na cabeça que durante o mes de Novembro nao vai haver chuva nenhuma.



Realmente..... 








Valha-nos o frio... só falta que nos tirem o frio!


----------



## migueltejo (11 Nov 2007 às 16:24)

Realmente,eu acho que este mes vai entrar pro guiness como o mes mais seco de sempre  la tenho que continuar com as regas,não ha pachorra


----------



## RufyGolfo (11 Nov 2007 às 18:04)

Sem dúvida que Novembro prevê-se seco, mas isto só confirma o aquecimento global e a transformação do planeta em moldes globais


----------



## CMSAFF (11 Nov 2007 às 18:09)

Que porcaria, só espero que ao menos estas amplitudes térmicas enormes deixem de ocorrer também e que a máxima desca significativamente, já tive engripado por causa disso e nunca sei o que vestir!


----------



## Dan (11 Nov 2007 às 18:24)

De vez em quando temos um Novembro assim, com muito pouca precipitação, mas ainda não está tudo perdido, ainda faltam uns dias para acabar o mês


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Nov 2007 às 18:55)

Dan disse:


> De vez em quando temos um Novembro assim, com muito pouca precipitação, mas ainda não está tudo perdido, ainda faltam uns dias para acabar o mês



Pois mas os modelos não vislumbram nada de novo para o que resta de mês! Miséria total!

Mas porque só acontece isto com o AA e nunca com as entradas frias ou humidas! Que raiva!


----------



## Dan (11 Nov 2007 às 19:07)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Pois mas os modelos não vislumbram nada de novo para o que resta de mês! Miséria total!
> 
> Mas porque só acontece isto com o AA e nunca com as entradas frias ou humidas! Que raiva!



Ás vezes acontece termos uma depressão a NW com uma sucessão de entradas de Oeste ou SW, ou seja, chuva que nunca mais acaba, mas também valores de temperatura mais elevados, como no Inverno de 2000 /2001.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Nov 2007 às 19:09)

Para mim só hoje é que começa o Outono  eu cá tenho os meus caléndarios  a precepitação está-se a guardar para o Verão (ou o que lhe queiram chamar).


----------



## Zephyros (11 Nov 2007 às 21:41)

isto é uma catástrofe total,o mês de novembro sem uma pinga de agua não lembra a ninguem.
maldito AA que não sai do sitio,acho que as famosas noites de inverno á lareira vão pouco a pouco acabar


----------



## Rog (11 Nov 2007 às 21:41)

Os modelos para esta semana ainda não indicam precipitação... os Açores estam a ficar com toda a precipitação... e parece que é para continuar...

a pressão atmosferica nos proximos 9 dias





Para o Funchal os modelos so indicam alguma coisa la para dia 21...





Total acumulado estimado de precipitação até dia 17..


----------



## Iceberg (11 Nov 2007 às 23:33)

Enfim, leiam a entrevista do Anthimio de Azevedo, e está tudo lá ...

Segundo diversos climatologistas mundiais, existe uma clara tendência para predominar o bloqueio dos anticiclones nas nossas latitudes. O AA tem tendência para se instalar sobre as Ilhas Britânicas, bloqueando a passagem das frentes sobre a Europa Ocidental, incluindo a Península Ibérica. 

Se verificarmos atentamente, uma das características do clima nos últimos anos é verificar que as situações de bloqueio (sejam anticiclónicas ou um contínuo jet stream) tendem a prolongar-se cada vez mais no tempo, daí as secas prolongadas ou as cheias intensas (recordem o Outono/Inverno 2000/2001, em que eram frentes atrás de frentes durante semanas, meses consecutivos, lembram-se ?)

Infelizmente, não tenho muito tempo disponível para estudar estes fenómenos e participar aqui no forum, mas gostaria muito de um dia poder desenvolver aqui a minha teoria, mas com alguma base científica, claro, sem a qual não me atrevo a sustentá-la: cada vez mais me convenço que daqui a vários séculos ou milénios, quando o planeta estiver novamente mergulhado numa GLACIAÇÃO (sim, porque ela vai acontecer, é inevitável, faz parte da variabilidade natural do clima) vão olhar para a nossa geração como uma das privilegiadas, pelo simples facto de termos vivido e presenciado a forma como se entra numa glaciação, como é caracterizado o período pré-glacial ... nós agora não sabemos, não fazemos ideia, não conseguimos prever, nem nunca viremos a saber, mas penso não estar errado ao afirmar que tudo isto que temos observado nos últimos anos, e a forma como o clima da Terra evoluiu no último milénio, desde o Óptimo Climático, nada mais é do que os primórdios da nova GLACIAÇÃO. O Aquecimento Global induzido pelo Homem apenas vai provocar que o planeta, em vez de passar a essa nova fase de uma forma gradual, vá fazê-lo de uma forma muito mais drástica e brusca, como um interruptor que apenas tem duas posições, ligado ou desligado, sem um ponto intermédio.


----------



## João Soares (12 Nov 2007 às 09:20)

o meteoblue retirou o frio  que dava pra ca


----------



## migueltejo (12 Nov 2007 às 18:57)

E sinal de chuvinha mesmo nada  fogo,parece praga   gaita pra isto


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Nov 2007 às 19:16)

Isto é perfeitamente normal o nosso clima é mesmo assim  ou seco e frio ou ensopado e ameno.

Ou já se esqueçeram que o ano passado choveu de tal forma que só 1965 é que iguála tal ano


----------



## Tiagofsky (12 Nov 2007 às 19:35)

Realmente...Isto ou é 8 ou 80...!Começo a entrar em depressão cavada...eheh
Quando abrirem o topico dos suicídios chamem-me..!(acho que já reunimos quorum suficiente para que tal aconteca...)
Mais uma vez o GFS a retirar td o que poderia ter de bom...ou de melhor...ou do que vcs lhe possam quere chamar..!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Nov 2007 às 19:57)

Fogo!

Venho do emprego cheio de expectativas e... 

Isto é nunca visto! Os rios estão secos a 1 mes da época natalicia! Bolas nem 1 dia de aguaceiros? Nem um dia de chuviscos! Nada!

Para quem continua a viver no mundo da Floribella, e não quer acreditar que o clima esta a mudar e de que maneira não esquecam que há apenas 2 anos vivemos a maior seca dos ultimos anos, e este ano se assim vamos, vamos superá-la!

É verdade que o Verão foi fresco, mas está a compensar agora! O AA reclama agora o protagonismo k não teve durante o Verão! Sempre foi assim e sempre será!

Tou a ficar stressado com isto!


----------



## Zephyros (12 Nov 2007 às 22:28)

parece que se está a compor a respeito das temperaturas


----------



## Rog (12 Nov 2007 às 23:07)

Luz ao fundo do túnel para a Madeira!
Previsão para sábado de chuva. Uma frente com origem numa depressão a NW da Madeira.. vamos lá ver!


----------



## migueltejo (12 Nov 2007 às 23:46)

Ja ta a melhorar  e essa frente e depressão dps vêm pra ka? esperemos ke sim e ke nos traga a nossa amiga


----------



## jPdF (13 Nov 2007 às 01:35)

migueltejo disse:


> Ja ta a melhorar  e essa frente e depressão dps vêm pra ka? esperemos ke sim e ke nos traga a nossa amiga



Não, infelizmente essa depressão provêm de norte e depois de visitar a Madeira seguirá para Oeste...


----------



## RMira (13 Nov 2007 às 09:05)

Bons dias!!!

Muito boa a saída do GFS das 0Z!

Atentem nisto:

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html

O GFS faz-nos voltar ao mundo dos sonhos depois de todo o pesadelo que tem sido o Outono até aqui! Vamos esperar para ver se mantem ou altera, o mais provável será alterar


----------



## RMira (13 Nov 2007 às 13:45)

Perdi um pouco do meu tempo nos arquivos sempre uteis do wetterzentrale e, dei comigo, a verificar ao mesmo tempo os anos em que ocorreu o fenómeno la nina e os anos em que o mesmo se verificou com maior e menor intensidade. Para já, este inverno temos assistido ao fenómeno entre o moderado e o ligeiro e, vai daí, decidi comparar as cartas actuais com as de 1956/57 e 1971/72 (anos em que o fenómeno não foi muito intenso). Cheguei a uma conclusão igual ou muito semelhante para os dois casos e engraçada pois é em tudo semelhante ao que temos vivido até aqui em Portugal. Basta comparar a carta de dia 13 de Novembro de 1956:

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1956/Rrea00119561113.gif

Com a do mesmo dia de 1971:

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1971/Rrea00119711113.gif

E ao mesmo tempo olharmos para o que o GFS propoe para os próximos dias:





É semelhante a situação assim como é semelhante tudo o que tem ocorrido até hoje desde o inicio do Outono.

Olhando em frente verificamos que a precipitação nesses anos começou sensivelmente na mesma altura (meados do fim de Dezembro, após o Natal) e deu-se até sensivelmente dia 20 de Janeiro com grande intensidade e frentes sucessivas fruto do deslocamento do Anti-ciclone para oeste.

É claro que isto vale o que vale e é apenas indicativo, no entanto, penso que poderá haver alguma correlação entre estes anos e o nosso. Será que vamos ter um final de Dezembro e um Janeiro muito chuvosos como há muito não se vê por cá?


----------



## hurricane (13 Nov 2007 às 14:49)

Esperemos que sim! Porque as coisas estão mesmo muito secas. Aqui as as pessoas andam a regar, em pleno mês de Novembro. Onde é que isto já se viu. Bolas! Espero que venha mesmo chuva, já estou farto de ver ceú azul. 

esses modelos indicam que que a temperatura vai descer nos próximos dias ou não?
já agora explicam-me como é que esses modelos funcionam, porque não percebo mt bem.


Vá não há que desanimar, achuva há-de vir con certeza.


----------



## RMira (13 Nov 2007 às 15:34)

hurricane disse:


> Esperemos que sim! Porque as coisas estão mesmo muito secas. Aqui as as pessoas andam a regar, em pleno mês de Novembro. Onde é que isto já se viu. Bolas! Espero que venha mesmo chuva, já estou farto de ver ceú azul.
> 
> esses modelos indicam que que a temperatura vai descer nos próximos dias ou não?
> já agora explicam-me como é que esses modelos funcionam, porque não percebo mt bem.
> ...



Sim, o frio é certo que aí vem com o desenrolar da semana. Quanto à chuva ela continua a ser uma grande incógnita para os próximos dias se bem que os modelos começam a querer dar um ar de sua graça a partir de 144h.

Estes modelos são complicados e só mesmo com a continuação os vais perceber melhor. Havia por aí um link que explicava alguma coisa sobre isto mas já não encontro. Alguém me ajuda?!


----------



## hurricane (13 Nov 2007 às 15:52)

Mt obrigado pela informação. 

Já agora, eu tenho 16 anos, chamo-me Tiago e vivo em Leiria e estou a pensar em seguir Meteorologia, será que alguém me podia explicar como estão as coisas nesse ramo, emprego, oportunidades tanto em portugal como no estrangeiro. é que precisava mesmo de saber... Porque não sei mesmo nada o que hei-de fazer.


----------



## Edmeteo (13 Nov 2007 às 16:21)

Meus caros, ao contrário do resto das pessoas de manhã quando me levanto e vejo céu limpo entro em depressão.... já tou farto de céu azul e nuvens altas ridiculas....
Hoje ouvi uma noticia que o IM preve alguma chuva para domingo, será possível? Aguardo as V/ opiniões.... é que quando o IM prevê normalmente acontece


----------



## João Soares (13 Nov 2007 às 18:06)

Devido este tempo seco e com temperturas altas primaveris, a minha escola e a rua, sem dizer os candeeiros estao carregadinhos (so de passar por la da comichao) esta infestada de lagartas dos pinheiros que deviam aparecer na Primavera, aquilo e insuportavel metade da escola ja ta interdita, deviam era fecha-la para uma disenfestaçao


----------



## Tiagofsky (13 Nov 2007 às 19:00)

Finalmente acho que algo está a mexer os cordelinhos para podermos sofrer um volte face na monotonia que se está a assistir!!  Os modelos já estão a sair de acordo com o Outono e por isso esperamos nos proximos dias assistir ao arrefecimento gradual (mas mais a sério) da temperatura, e quem sabe, lá mais para a frente umas pinguinhas p ajudar à festa!!ABRE-TE SÉSAMO!!!(Neste caso ABRE-TE AA!!)


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2007 às 19:00)

hurricane disse:


> Mt obrigado pela informação.
> 
> Já agora, eu tenho 16 anos, chamo-me Tiago e vivo em Leiria e estou a pensar em seguir Meteorologia, será que alguém me podia explicar como estão as coisas nesse ramo, emprego, oportunidades tanto em portugal como no estrangeiro. é que precisava mesmo de saber... Porque não sei mesmo nada o que hei-de fazer.



Rapaz passa por aqui http://www.meteopt.com/meteorologia/meteorologia-oceanografia-geofisica-licenciatura-1035.html

Talvez te surjam umas luzes  espero que a matemática e a fisico-quimica sejam o teu forte.

Quanto aos modelos vai perguntado em especifico que nos explicamos  mas pouco a pouco tu mesmo vais entendelos á medida que vão ocorrendo os diversos fenomenos dá tempo ao tempo para que a tua experiencia cresça...


----------



## Fil (13 Nov 2007 às 19:34)

Sim, isto parece que vai arrefecer mais a sério a partir do final desta semana, e quem sabe poderemos ter os primeiros flocos de neve nas nossas montanhas para a próxima semana, se bem que a acontecerem serão muitos poucos. No fim de semana acho que ainda poderemos ter umas boas geadas 







Ahhh, se essa depressão estivesse a NO de Portugal e não no Mediterrâneo...


----------



## ACalado (13 Nov 2007 às 19:46)

Fil disse:


> Sim, isto parece que vai arrefecer mais a sério a partir do final desta semana, e quem sabe poderemos ter os primeiros flocos de neve nas nossas montanhas para a próxima semana, se bem que a acontecerem serão muitos poucos. No fim de semana acho que ainda poderemos ter umas boas geadas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais uma vez falta a precipitação não é amigo Fil? é sempre a velha história


----------



## Fil (13 Nov 2007 às 20:06)

spiritmind disse:


> mais uma vez falta a precipitação não é amigo Fil? é sempre a velha história



Pois claro, aquele AA a noroeste dá pouca margem de manobra


----------



## ACalado (13 Nov 2007 às 20:24)

Fil disse:


> Pois claro, aquele AA a noroeste dá pouca margem de manobra



Eu diria quase nenhuma pois todos sabemos que os modelos colocam sempre mais precipitação do que o real e não me surpreendia que esta fosse uma entrada sequinha


----------



## Vince (13 Nov 2007 às 20:28)

Fil disse:


> e quem sabe poderemos ter os primeiros flocos de neve nas nossas montanhas para a próxima semana, se bem que a acontecerem serão muitos poucos.



Não será fácil. Mas há que ter esperança hehehe.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Nov 2007 às 20:42)

SIM! Esperança! A meteogalicia confirma tendencia pa semana:

"Durante a semana, as altas presións desprazaranse álgo máis ó oeste o que permitirá a entrada de aire moi frio do norte, o que pode deixar precipitacións, que en zonas altas poderían ser de neve. As temperaturas sufrirán un descenso xeneralizado."

Fonte: meteogaliza


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Nov 2007 às 21:31)

Deem uma olhadela ao meteograma para Montalegre:

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2737502



Pa minha terra Paradela: 

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2736717


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2007 às 21:34)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Deem uma olhadela ao meteograma para Montalegre:
> 
> http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2737502



Só acredito quando acontecer até lá é tudo fantasia se Montalegre tem muitas mais cidades devem ter cenario igual


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Nov 2007 às 21:38)




----------



## Tiagofsky (13 Nov 2007 às 22:42)

Ainda é tarot...!Sábado logo se verá...!


----------



## Rog (13 Nov 2007 às 23:10)

Os modelos afastam um pouco para Oeste a depressão que há uns dias previa-se que pudesse afectar a Madeira Sábado, fica adiado para a outra semana chuva. 
Os Açores é que levam com ela toda... Nos ultimos tempos tem sido mesmo o "Ciclone dos Açores" 

Precipitação:





Pressão Atmosférica





Para o Funchal


----------



## Vince (13 Nov 2007 às 23:39)

Rog disse:


> Nos ultimos tempos tem sido mesmo o "Ciclone dos Açores"



É isso. Patrão fora, dia santo na loja. Com o patrão AA fora, agora os Açores viraram viveiro de depressões. Os diagramas de fase até tem que sobrepôr umas em cima das outras.


----------



## ACalado (14 Nov 2007 às 00:01)

Vince disse:


> É isso. Patrão fora, dia santo na loja. Com o patrão AA fora, agora os Açores viraram viveiro de depressões. Os diagramas de fase até tem que sobrepôr umas em cima das outras.



o pessoal dos Açores é que o podia chamar para casa pois aqui no continente também merecemos


----------



## RMira (14 Nov 2007 às 09:30)

Deixo aqui o emsemble para Lisboa das 0Z para compararmos com o das 6Z quando sair. De facto o GFS sai fora da previsão em termos de temperatura de todos os outros nesta saída mas a nível de precipitação todos pintam um cenário favorável nos próximos dias!


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2007 às 09:47)

Pois é o AA está a dar de si esperemos que tal cenário se concretize  tanto o GFS como o ECM andavam existir em algo do genero para os proximos dias...


----------



## RMira (14 Nov 2007 às 10:16)

A saída das 6Z continua a meter a mesma situação. O A deixou-nos e ainda bem e agora venha ela  e ele  que tanta falta fazem ao nosso país!!!

Estou tão feliz com estas saídas!!!


----------



## Aurélio (14 Nov 2007 às 11:38)

Feliz com o quê???

A saida das 0h coloca precipitação a partir de 3ª feira até Sabado da proxima semana ... mas a saida das 6h já coloca bom tempo a partir das 192h!!

Poderá ocorrer um ou outro aguaceiro na 3ªfeira/4ª feira mas depois a mesma porcaria de tempo até final de Novembro ... enquanto que as temperaturas vão mesmo arrefecer até ás 180h voltando depois a subir gradualmente !!


----------



## Aurélio (14 Nov 2007 às 11:44)

Mais um motivo para felicidades:

É sazonal é verdade ... vale o que vale... mas já há muito tempo que vale o mesmo !!

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/euPrecMon.gif

E vai valer o mesmo este ano todo ... vai uma aposta !!


----------



## RMira (14 Nov 2007 às 12:04)

Aurélio disse:


> Feliz com o quê???
> 
> A saida das 0h coloca precipitação a partir de 3ª feira até Sabado da proxima semana ... mas a saida das 6h já coloca bom tempo a partir das 192h!!
> 
> Poderá ocorrer um ou outro aguaceiro na 3ªfeira/4ª feira mas depois a mesma porcaria de tempo até final de Novembro ... enquanto que as temperaturas vão mesmo arrefecer até ás 180h voltando depois a subir gradualmente !!



Por isso mesmo fiz o "edit" 

Vamos ver as próximas saidas, a das 0Z é a quem mostrado mais  o A longe de Portugal.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Nov 2007 às 12:31)

Já ontem a saídas das 12 metia o AA longe na europa do leste  e o caminho livre para depressões, depois das 18 tirou tudo e colocou o AA , as 00 horas voltou a colocar a mesma situação das 12 e agora das 6 tirou tudo


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2007 às 13:00)

.


----------



## RMira (14 Nov 2007 às 13:05)

Vince disse:


> .





Eu já tomei os meus


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2007 às 13:07)

Vince disse:


> .




Vá vá tomem uns quantos e acalmem-se 

O AA está a fugir de nós mostrem os modelos o que mostrarem  que vamos ter chuva para a semana vamos e frio inclusive e bastante...


----------



## RMira (14 Nov 2007 às 13:09)

mirones disse:


> Deixo aqui o emsemble para Lisboa das 0Z para compararmos com o das 6Z quando sair. De facto o GFS sai fora da previsão em termos de temperatura de todos os outros nesta saída mas a nível de precipitação todos pintam um cenário favorável nos próximos dias!



Aqui está a saída das 6Z e a comparação:


----------



## Senador (14 Nov 2007 às 14:47)

Ja se vê uma luzinha ao fundo do tunel...






Os espanhois fazem previsão de alertas também, e descobri este para sexta, que pode servir de referência para quem mora no norte do país:


*Ourense  * 

FENÓMENOS CON NIVEL DE ALERTA AMARILLO EN OURENSE
15:50 HORA OFICIAL DEL 14/11/2007

Fenómeno(1) - Temperaturas mínimas.
                            -4 ºC.
Ourense (Sur).
00:00 del 16/11/2007 a 00:00 del 17/11/2007 hora oficial.


O mesmo alerta amarelo se passa noutras comunidades espanholas, onde as temperaturas poderão descer até aos -6ºC


----------



## CidadeNeve (14 Nov 2007 às 15:21)

Pois é, isto de gostar, perceber ou ambos de meteorologia às vezes tem contrapartidas... andamos todos deprimidos e ansiosos com o estado das coisas! 

Não pode ser! Ainda havemos de dizer (e isto com alma optimista ) que tamos fartinhos da chuva! 

Estou só a brincar! 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## RMira (14 Nov 2007 às 16:23)

Agora a sério, o "Calmex" não é mal empregue para quem vir a saída das 12Z e rodar entre as 114 e as 144h! Como é possível, tanto água na linha do nosso país!!!


----------



## RMira (14 Nov 2007 às 16:50)

Agora falando de coisas sérias...

Pessoal do Norte!





Pessoal do Sul!





Preparem-se e não estranhem se sair tudo na run das 18Z.


----------



## Jota 21 (14 Nov 2007 às 17:20)

Acredito que vá chover no inicio da próxima semana, até porque o AA vai sofrer um "ataque" forte nessa altura. Tenho impressão é que é como a Hidra das Sete Cabeças da mitologia Grega: corta-se-lhe a cabeça mas nasce logo outra no seu lugar. Aqui aplicado acho que ao fim de 3 ou 4 dias um novo campo anti ciclónico se formará a oeste de Inglaterra e voltamos á situação em que temos estado. Vai ser chuva de pouca dura... 
 Atenção que posso estar enganado, claro. Deixo aos mais entendidos a análise da situação.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Nov 2007 às 17:38)

*Re: Seguimento - Novembro de 2007*

Aviso de Mau tempo com Aguaceiros Fortes e Trovoadas, para o Grupo Central e Oriental até ás 12h de Amanhã.

www.meteo.pt


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2007 às 17:48)

Pessoal. Será que estamos quase perante o primeiro nevãodeste Outono?
Vejam aqui:
http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2739807
Ou este é mais um site para nos fazer sonhar? Espero que não já estou farto de sol e calor


----------



## squidward (14 Nov 2007 às 18:17)

Trovoadas para Lisboa no dia 19???








isso era excelente


----------



## Mago (14 Nov 2007 às 18:27)

Até que enfim que a chuva já se vê no horizonte ( pelo menos no dos modelos) ......


----------



## Tiagofsky (14 Nov 2007 às 18:40)

Pessoal...Tomem todos o conselho do "Calmex" pq chuva e frio sim, agora nevoes e cataclismos,para já não infelizmente..!Vamos ver o k diz a mal amada run 18z e logo se prevê qqc...!


----------



## redragon (14 Nov 2007 às 20:20)

vamnos lá ver o que nos espera. por enquanto parece-me que estamos numa mudança de padrão. acho que a chuva vem a caminho, agora se é suficiente para inverter a tendência de seca... vamos ver. pode ser que com a quebra do anticiclone venham frentes atrás de frentes...


----------



## Agreste (14 Nov 2007 às 20:38)

Daqui a uma semana se ECMWF quiser e se AA o permitir havemos de nos governar assim...






Em altitude também já parece ter desaparecido o amigo das neblinas e nevoeiros.

Como quem não quer a coisa vou começando a tirar o pó à maquina das fotos...


----------



## Zephyros (14 Nov 2007 às 22:36)

definitivamente as coisas estão a mudar,e na realidade já estão mudadas,isto porque o dia de hoje já foi bem mais frio,principalmente a nivél das minimas,e amanha penso que vamos ter um dia bastante "fresquinho".

quanto á chuva não acredito tanto,o accuweather só dá chuva lá para o dia 27.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2007 às 22:44)

Zephyros disse:


> definitivamente as coisas estão a mudar,e na realidade já estão mudadas,isto porque o dia de hoje já foi bem mais frio,principalmente a nivél das minimas,e amanha penso que vamos ter um dia bastante "fresquinho".
> 
> quanto á chuva não acredito tanto,o accuweather só dá chuva lá para o dia 27.



Acreditar no accuweather é a mesma coisa que acreditar no pai natal  sem ofensa 

Mas sim as cosias estão realmente a mundar hoje os modelos já começaram a entrar na realidade.


----------



## Rog (14 Nov 2007 às 22:48)

As 3 ultimas run's mantem esta regularidade de precipitação para a Madeira já a partir de sábado.
Isto promete:


----------



## Zephyros (14 Nov 2007 às 22:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> Acreditar no accuweather é a mesma coisa que acreditar no pai natal  sem ofensa
> 
> Mas sim as cosias estão realmente a mundar hoje os modelos já começaram a entrar na realidade.



ora,não há ofensa,o pessoal está todo aqui na boa
não sei que modelos é que eles seguem,mas normalmente acertam quase sempre,principalmente em previsões até uma semana,e pelo que eu vejo por vezes bem melhor que o IM.

mas o que interessa mesmo é que a nossa amiga  venha


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2007 às 22:58)

Zephyros disse:


> ora,não há ofensa,o pessoal está todo aqui na boa
> não sei que modelos é que eles seguem,mas normalmente acertam quase sempre,principalmente em previsões até uma semana,e pelo que eu vejo por vezes bem melhor que o IM.
> 
> mas o que interessa mesmo é que a nossa amiga  venha



Só se for para ai que para aqui em temperaturas e estado de tempo são um desastre 





Só queria um 0 ao pé do 40 :assobio::assobio:


----------



## Brigantia (14 Nov 2007 às 23:22)

Isto começa a ficar interessante

Meteograma de Bragança


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2007 às 23:24)

Actualização 





 espero bem que sim não me importo de ter chuva de choque...


----------



## Brigantia (14 Nov 2007 às 23:25)

Vamos aguardar mas que isto está a mudar lá isso está


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Nov 2007 às 23:38)

La na minha terra poderão ter um pouco de tudo... Neve, chuva, frio, vento!!!

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2736717


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2007 às 23:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Acreditar no accuweather é a mesma coisa que acreditar no pai natal  sem ofensa



É verdade. Mas não é só o Accuweather, no geral quase todos esses sites que dão previsões automáticas baseadas apenas em modelos são bastante limitados. Por exemplo, a nivel de trovoadas baseiam-se nos valores de CAPE mesmo baixos ou médios, e como sabemos, isso é bastante falivel. Por isso é que nestes sites há países tropicais com previsão de trovoadas quase todos os dias durante meses, e obviamente não está sempre a trovejar.

Vou dar um exemplo radical. A previsão do Accuweather para 6ªfeira em Khulna, Bangladesh. A previsão para esse dia dá 23.1mm de precipitação e rajadas de 8 km/h. Acontece que na 6ªf essa cidade vai ser assolada pelo Ciclone Tropical Sidr... Não é preciso mais comentários...


----------



## Zephyros (15 Nov 2007 às 00:28)

em que é que o IM se baseia para as suas previsões?


----------



## Minho (15 Nov 2007 às 00:32)

Sem dúvida o GFS é nosso amigo...
















... até à próxima run


----------



## Vince (15 Nov 2007 às 00:32)

Zephyros disse:


> em que é que o IM se baseia para as suas previsões?



Modelos informáticos + Humanos, aka, Meteorologistas 
Ainda não se pode dispensar os últimos


----------



## Gerofil (15 Nov 2007 às 00:42)

Se os modelos estiverem correctos, então de facto a situação tenderá a evoluir no início da próxima semana. Presumo que algum sistema frontal atravesse o território de Portugal Continental, dando origem a precipitações, mais generosas no litoral e para as regiões do norte, com vento moderado. A boa notícia será a subida das temperaturas mínimas. 

*Está previsto: na Segunda-feira haverá um deslocamento de uma superfície frontal sobre a Península Ibérica, de Norte para Sul. Isso quer dizer que as precipitações devem ficar quase todas nos sistemas montanhosos do Norte da Península Ibérica (quer dizer ... Espanha !!!). *Link





copyright ECMWF


----------



## RMira (15 Nov 2007 às 09:40)

Vince, acho que já podemos deixar de receitar o "Calmex" pelo menos na próxima semana 

Vão em certos sitios ser precipitações extremas e, certamente cheias, mas muita falta fazia cair água com abundância! E ela parece qe vai certamente cair...

Será que o provérbio vai-se cumprir? 

"Novembro põe tudo a secar pois pode o Sol não voltar"


----------



## BskyB (15 Nov 2007 às 09:46)

Ola!
Fico contente por saber que afinal não sou o unico que gosta de mau tempo.


Só espero que seja desta que "venha" molho!


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2007 às 09:53)

BskyB disse:


> Ola!
> Fico contente por saber que afinal não sou o unico que gosta de mau tempo.
> 
> 
> Só espero que seja desta que "venha" molho!



Bem vindo BskyB apresenta-te aqui http://www.meteopt.com/comunidade/apresentacoes-121-48.html#post46522

Podes crer que todos adoramaos o mau tempo mas claro o que nos move mesmo é a neve...

Contamos com a tua participação...


----------



## migueltejo (15 Nov 2007 às 10:03)

Oi bons dias a todos,então parece ke temos a  a caminho?
ker dizer ke ja posso deixar de regar as laranjeiras?,então ke venha ke vai ser bem recebida  e o  tb pode vir,ja tenho saudades de tar à lareira.


----------



## RMira (15 Nov 2007 às 10:32)

Penso que esta saída das 6Z que está a acontecer nos está a "enganar" quando empurra a mais de 120h (sabemos que a mais de 120h é muito duvidoso) a depressão para norte e deixa caminho livre para o A voltar para cima de nós. Penso que será rectificado na próxima saída das 12Z.


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2007 às 10:42)

Se a entrada se concretizar tal como apontam as previsões, então este já não será o Novembro mais seco deste século.






fonte


----------



## RMira (15 Nov 2007 às 15:48)

A avaliar pelas mais recentes cartas de fax podemos esperar uma saída animada...vamos ver:


----------



## RMira (15 Nov 2007 às 16:45)

Eu quero ouvir esses comentários a esta saída!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2007 às 17:18)

Bela run mete chuvinha para todo o país mas mais no sul do que no Norte não muda mais que eu não deixo, bom, tenho que limpar o pluviometro já deve ter uma família de aranhas lá a viver, e assim liberte-as antes que fiquem afogadas


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2007 às 18:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Bela run mete chuvinha para todo o país mas mais no sul do que no Norte não muda mais que eu não deixo, bom, tenho que limpar o pluviometro já deve ter uma família de aranhas lá a viver, e assim liberte-as antes que fiquem afogadas



Podes crer o meu deve tar igual  esta saida é execelente a depressão é que se podia descolocar gradualmente para baixo mas de maneira muito lenta vamos lá ver como a tipa se aguenta  quero cheias


----------



## RufyGolfo (15 Nov 2007 às 19:26)

OK, vamos a ver se 2 feira temos chuva! pelo menos alguma, o meu coche necessita de ser lavado.
pelo que vi no site euro.wx.propilots.net, parece vir com alguma intensidade na zona norte e centro norte, mas baixa a sul do tejo...
S.PEDRO, É PRECISO ÁGUA. CÁ EM BAIXO, SE FAZ FAVOR!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Nov 2007 às 19:46)

Boas! A neve quase desapareceu mas chuva é a farta!!!

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2736717


----------



## João Soares (15 Nov 2007 às 20:05)

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2741551

Para a minha zona da muita chuva, trovoadas e algum vento...
Agora e esperar e ver se acontece de verdade....


----------



## Agreste (15 Nov 2007 às 20:47)

Chuva? Qual chuva? (71,4 mm em 3 dias?)  

Dão-se alviçaras a quem arranjar um metogram melhor de que este para a próxima semana...


http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2271968


----------



## migueltejo (15 Nov 2007 às 21:00)

Como isto ta,so acredito em chuva kd a ver cair,fora isso ja não digo é nada,mas vamos ver,ela ke venha


----------



## Senador (15 Nov 2007 às 21:43)

Pessoal do Norte! Temos de nos preparar para Sábado á noite! (especialmente tu Minho )


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Nov 2007 às 21:47)

Senador disse:


> Pessoal do Norte! Temos de nos preparar para Sábado á noite!



Lá Chaves vai bater o record do mês em mínima!!!  Posso até considerar Chaves Ourense Sur! São 8 km até á fronteira!!!


----------



## ACalado (15 Nov 2007 às 22:37)

grande run esta  é bom de ver tanta precipitação na run das 18h segundo ela iremos levar com superfícies frontais umas atrás de outras durante toda a semana


----------



## Minho (15 Nov 2007 às 22:48)

Senador disse:


> Pessoal do Norte! Temos de nos preparar para Sábado á noite! (especialmente tu Minho )






Mas que raio está o INM a ver que está a escapar ao GFS??


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Nov 2007 às 22:49)

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2736717

ùltima actualização! mete mais neve! 

-5 para a madrugada de sábado! Temperaturas max a rondar os 5ºC segunda e terça!!!


----------



## João Soares (15 Nov 2007 às 22:53)

Nao ultima actualizaçao do freemeteo retiraram mais de 100mm de chuva que era prevista e so dao 21,1mm em 2 dias


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2007 às 22:57)

Tá lindooooooooooooo não mexam mais...


----------



## Brigantia (15 Nov 2007 às 23:03)

Minho disse:


> Mas que raio está o INM a ver que está a escapar ao GFS??



Eu estava a pensar o mesmo, está mesmo a escapar algo ao GFS ou o INM está a exagerar um pouco




Fonte: © INM


----------



## ACalado (15 Nov 2007 às 23:04)

Brigantia disse:


> Eu estava a pensar o mesmo, está mesmo a escapar algo ao GFS ou o INM está a exagerar um pouco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oxalá o INM seja o correcto


----------



## Minho (15 Nov 2007 às 23:10)

Fenomenal a sequência do GFS entre Terça e Quinta-feira 


















Mas já se sabe que o GFS em previsões extremas quer de frio ou de temperais é super instável de uma saída para outra....


----------



## João Soares (15 Nov 2007 às 23:15)

Minho disse:


> Fenomenal a sequência do GFS entre Terça e Quinta-feira
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como se interpreta esses mapas??? e que eu nao percebo nada alguem me pode explicar.. se faz favor


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2007 às 23:21)

JPS Gaia eu explico 

Os *T* são depressões/baixas pressões que estão associdadas a mau tempo...quanto mais baixa for a pressão mais violento se torna o tempo.

Os *H* são anticiclones/altas pressões que estão associadas ao bom tempo...quanto mais alta está a pressão mais estável está o tempo.

Neste caso é uma depressão que se está a deslocar de norte para sul o que vai provocar grande instabildiade que dará origem a sistemas frontais.

Passa por este site talvez te surjam umas luzes http://www.fpcolumbofilia.pt/meteo/main068.htm


----------



## Brigantia (15 Nov 2007 às 23:21)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Como se interpreta esses mapas??? e que eu nao percebo nada alguem me pode explicar.. se faz favor


Passa por estes tópicos

http://www.meteopt.com/meteorologia/o-que-realmente-significa-iso-0-a-570.html

http://www.meteopt.com/meteorologia/jet-stream-1376.html


----------



## Minho (15 Nov 2007 às 23:26)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Como se interpreta esses mapas??? e que eu nao percebo nada alguem me pode explicar.. se faz favor



Oi JPS...

Resumidamente:

São essencialmente mapas de pressão à superfície. Onde tem T corresponde ao centro de uma Depressão onde tem H corresponde a um Anticiclone. São uma versão dos mapas de superfície parecida com aquela que vem em alguns jornais. Os valores indicam a pressão atmosférica em hPa. Tipicamente valores inferiores a 1000hPa indicam uma depressão muito cavada. Quando tens as linhas (isobaras) muito próximas umas das outras, que é o caso destes mapas, significa temporal, muita chuva e muito vento. 

A concretizar-se estamos a falar de rajadas de 120km/h no litoral norte...


----------



## João Soares (15 Nov 2007 às 23:27)

obrigado Mario e Brigantia e Minho


----------



## Minho (15 Nov 2007 às 23:29)

Interessantíssima a convergência entre o modelo europeo e americano....















.


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2007 às 23:51)

As previsões estão muito boas em termos de precipitação, os valores de temperatura é que serão um pouco elevados. Nos próximos dias teremos a iso 0ºC a 850 hPa no Norte de Africa, mas ainda não será por agora que chega até ao nosso país.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2007 às 23:53)

Dan disse:


> As previsões estão muito boas em termos de precipitação, os valores de temperatura é que serão um pouco elevados. Nos próximos dias teremos a iso 0ºC a 850 hPa no Norte de Africa, mas ainda não será por agora que chega até ao nosso país.



Dan não podemos pedir a dobrar venha primeiro a chuva a cantaros  após ela teremos umas bonitas temperaturas.


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2007 às 23:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> Dan não podemos pedir a dobrar venha primeiro a chuva a cantaros  após ela teremos umas bonitas temperaturas.



Claro, agora o que faz mesmo falta é a chuva


----------



## Kraliv (16 Nov 2007 às 00:15)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Como se interpreta esses mapas??? e que eu nao percebo nada alguem me pode explicar.. se faz favor





Se alguém fizesse a tradução deste manual: Dossier de Iniciação à Interpretação dos Modelos

ficaríamos (tu e eu, pelo menos) a saber muito mais.


----------



## CidadeNeve (16 Nov 2007 às 09:35)

Ola a todos! 
O dia amanhece mais frio! Para já parece me ser a manha mais fria deste outono, pelo menos na parte da cidade em que eu vivo (já se sabe que as discrepancias são muito grandes!). 5 graus às 8 da manhã (até parece mal, dá a sensação que vivo no algarve)! Pergunto à malta daqui da covilhã que mínimas registou! 
Para amanhã parece ficar ainda melhor (mais frio )!!!
Mas porque isto é "previsoes e alertas", deixo o que realmente interessa: a previsão d o IM para segunda!!! 
Vah, roam se de inveja! 

_Céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes moderada a forte.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.
Possibilidade de queda de neve nos ponto mais altos da Serra da
Estrela para o final do dia.
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste, rodando para
norte na região Norte.
Nas terras altas, o vento será forte a muito forte (40 a 65 km/h)
de sudoeste e com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h.
Descida da temperatura máxima._
Fonte: IM, in www.meteo.pt


----------



## RMira (16 Nov 2007 às 09:40)

Tenho estado a pensar e acho que na 2ª feira poderemos estar sob a influência de uma ciclogenese. É uma situação a ter em conta. 

Hoje de manhã ao ver o programa da meteorologia da RTP já ouvi o meteorologista falar para terem muito cuidado para limpar bem as sarjetas devido às folhas pois teremos ocorrencia de chuva moderada a forte e com grande abundância! ele referiu que será um panorama que em principio se manterá alguns dias.


----------



## Rog (16 Nov 2007 às 09:55)

Para a Madeira, chuva moderada ja para hoje à tarde e vento moderado a forte.
Para segunda-feira ainda se espera trovoadas.
Venha ela que ja faz falta.


----------



## mocha (16 Nov 2007 às 10:08)

Kraliv disse:


> Se alguém fizesse a tradução deste manual: Dossier de Iniciação à Interpretação dos Modelos
> 
> ficaríamos (tu e eu, pelo menos) a saber muito mais.



usa o babelfish
eu logo vou começar a fazer a tradução


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Nov 2007 às 19:54)

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2736717

Não ta mal! Insistem em colocar neve, mas para mim a cair, só será acima dos 1300m... OU seja nos pontos mais altos do Geres, Larouco, Alvão, Marão...

Na serra da estrela a cota deverá ser certamente um pouco superior!


----------



## hurricane (16 Nov 2007 às 20:02)

Ainda bem que vem aí a tão aguardada chuva.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Nov 2007 às 21:33)

Muito frio!!!


----------



## storm (16 Nov 2007 às 22:19)

Estava a ver que a chuva nunca mais vinha
Os terrenos estão super secos, num terreno que tenho a coisa de mês e meio que está semeado, para se chegar a alguma humidade tem que se escavar cerca de 8 a 10 cm.





http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2270770

No primeiro meteorogram tem 97 mm e no segundo tem 88 mm, alguém me sabe dizer o porque de tal disparidade?

Deixa estar, não mexe mais, só mexe se for para por mais intensidade de chuva 

Trovoada, chuva, frio, deste tempo e que gosto 

Cumps,


----------



## Vince (16 Nov 2007 às 22:20)

*Alertas amarelos para amanhã:*

Açores: Trovoada
Madeira: Vento
Algarve: Ondulação






© Instituto de Meteorologia - Sistema Avisos Meteorológicos



O INM de Espanha tem junto ao nordeste de Portugal alertas amarelos para frio





(c) INM. Avisos meteorol&oacute;gicos


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2007 às 22:51)

Ora parece que vamos ter uma rega em 2 fases  , a coisa compõe-se. So me intriga aquela bola no meio do atlântico  . Acho que não vai para lado nenhum. Em todo o caso...  







Eu sei, eu sei, a imagem é muito grande mas também não me apeteceu cortar o boneco...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2007 às 23:09)

oh meu amigo Agreste, é a 3ª vaga  tu vê lá se conjuntam as 3 se tu fores para o ar, avisas eu que assim fujo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Nov 2007 às 23:35)

-2.9ºC em Chaves as 22 horas...


----------



## mocha (16 Nov 2007 às 23:38)

Agreste disse:


> Ora parece que vamos ter uma rega em 2 fases  , a coisa compõe-se. So me intriga aquela bola no meio do atlântico  . Acho que não vai para lado nenhum. Em todo o caso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




o k eu me ri com a legenda


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2007 às 00:02)

Não esquecer também essa superfície frontal a noroeste da Irlanda que vai evoluir para sul e também nos vai afectar.


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2007 às 00:27)

Vi agora as previsões do IM para 2ª feira, trovoada e uma máxima de 6ºC para Bragança. Não é muito comum trovoada com valores de temperatura assim baixos, mas às vezes acontece.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Nov 2007 às 13:36)

Boas! Não sei se já repararam, mas o IM já emitiu alertas de neve para segunda feira para o Noroeste Peninsular!!!


----------



## Fil (17 Nov 2007 às 16:07)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas! Não sei se já repararam, mas o IM já emitiu alertas de neve para segunda feira para o Noroeste Peninsular!!!



Sim, mas só a partir dos 1200 m, o que pelo menos já dá para voltar a ver as montanhas de branco. Para amanhã volta a meter em alerta amarelo todas as provincias de CyL, quem sabe amanhã não temos uma surpresa com o frio, se as nuvens não chegarem cedo demais.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Nov 2007 às 16:11)

Fil disse:


> Sim, mas só a partir dos 1200 m, o que pelo menos já dá para voltar a ver as montanhas de branco. Para amanhã volta a meter em alerta amarelo todas as provincias de CyL, quem sabe amanhã não temos uma surpresa com o frio, se as nuvens não chegarem cedo demais.



Últimas do IM:

Informação



Comunicado válido entre 2007-11-17 12:49:00 e 2007-11-18 14:00:00 

Assunto: OCORRÊNCIA DE PRECIPITAÇÃO NO CONTINENTE COM TEMPO FRIO



O Instituto de Meteorologia prevê que a próxima noite seja fria, semelhante à que tivemos hoje, com temperaturas muito baixas nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro. As temperaturas mínimas deverão subir já na noite de segunda-feira, prevendo-se então uma descida da temperatura máxima. A precipitação deverá chegar a partir de Domingo à noite às regiões do Minho e Douro Litoral, estendendo-se a todo o País na Segunda-feira. Esta precipitação poderá ser forte nas regiões do Centro e Sul e sob a forma de neve nas terras altas do Norte e Centro.



Data de edição: 2007-11-17 12:49:40


----------



## CMPunk (17 Nov 2007 às 18:19)

Boas Pessoal!!

Trago aqui informação.

O IM lançou avisos esta manha!!






Açores: Trovoadas
Madeira: Chuva e Vento
Castelo Branco, Guarda, Aveiro, Vila Real, Braga e Bragança: Frio

Cumps


----------



## Zephyros (17 Nov 2007 às 18:43)

isto está mesmo a melhorar.

aqui na zona da peninsula de setubal,as temperaturas maximas não passaram dos 15º,por esta altura no pinhal novo estão 9º

o que o IM está a prever é bastante interessante,é que a juntar á tão boa chuvinha,prevê tambem uma descida da temperatura maxima,o que quer dizer que os dias vão ser mais frios,pena é que preveja uma subida das minimas,mas tambem não se pode ter tudo


----------



## Zephyros (17 Nov 2007 às 19:14)




----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2007 às 19:15)

Eu continuo a achar que os modelos andam ás aranhas  a relidade vai ser outra


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Nov 2007 às 19:19)

sinceramente eles andam um bocado confusos acho q o dia de amanha ira dar para tirar algumas conclusoes...
aposto cota de neve acima dos 1200 metros!
vamos aguardar :P


----------



## migueltejo (17 Nov 2007 às 19:23)

Oi boas noites,pois vamos ver o que vem pra ai,vem chuva isso é de certeza mas como vai cair e em que quantidades é que não se sabe,mas ela que venha que é bem vinda


----------



## Rog (17 Nov 2007 às 22:32)

Para a Madeira apesar de no momento estar ceu limpo, a previsão indica chuva por vezes intensa para as proximas horas.

o que está no momento a se dirigir para a Madeira:
(imagem de satelite com estimativa de precipitação)






A Madeira tem alerta amarelo para chuva forte e vento forte


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Nov 2007 às 23:06)

Rog disse:


> Para a Madeira apesar de no momento estar ceu limpo, a previsão indica chuva por vezes intensa para as proximas horas.
> 
> o que está no momento a se dirigir para a Madeira:
> (imagem de satelite com estimativa de precipitação)
> ...



Muito bem visto Rog 

Muito interessante, mas o facto da depressao estar aparentemente a perder força na zona madeirense tudo indica apos a passagem pela mesma um fortecimento ja em aguas Norte Africanas,
Tal como a ECM indicou nos seus modelos á dias para as 120 horas um sistema indendente com alguma rotaçao com ventos a variar entre os 30 a 40m/s! é pena nao ter essa imagem de á 3 dias atras!! pois acredito muito nela.  
Segundo fonte meteogalicia na imagem de satelite, as aguas nessa zona sao algo tepidas que rondam uma media de 23Cº favoravel ao seu desenvolvimento tendo em conta a epoca do ano em que as nortadas sao o que se sabe!!o que faz esfriar a agua!!

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/satelite/imaxes/SST_n.jpg

é possivel a sua rotatividade dentro de horas!!

Apesar de tudo a depressao Sub-tropical esta em termos de dimensoes maior e o seu fortecimento depois da passagem pela ilha podera ser uma realidade!!

Em termos da depressao Polar tudo na mesma


----------



## Minho (17 Nov 2007 às 23:14)

O ECM não diz o mesmo.... 




.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Nov 2007 às 23:21)

Minho;

Acho sinceramente que a ECM neste momento tenha razao ao estar a separar o norte do sul!!

A temperatura a sul tende em manter-se e ate aumentar um bocado e no norte a diminuir!! acho esse modelo bastante aceitavel visto ser duas depressoes bastante diferentes!

A quem tiver na zona de fricçao entre as duas depressoes vai ter das imagens mais bonitas da sua vida!!


----------



## Bgc (17 Nov 2007 às 23:34)

Ninguém pára Carrazeda... Mas parece-me que Bragança hoje não chega aos -7.7 de ontem


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2007 às 00:19)

A neve vai cair a cotas altas do Noroeste Peninsular!!! 

Manzaneda: http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Manzaneda.0to3top.shtml

Já na Serra da Estrela...:  http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Serra-da-Estrela.0to3top.shtml


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2007 às 00:23)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A neve vai cair a cotas altas do Noroeste Peninsular!!!
> 
> Manzaneda: http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Manzaneda.0to3top.shtml
> 
> Já na Serra da Estrela...:  http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Serra-da-Estrela.0to3top.shtml



Não confiem nos modelos eles neste momento em termos de frio estão a guialo por muito maus caminhos


----------



## Brigantia (18 Nov 2007 às 02:05)

Reparem nisto...




Era bonito mas ainda falta muito tempo...


----------



## Brigantia (18 Nov 2007 às 02:13)

Será uma situação para acompanhar a seguir ao Mau Tempo 19-22 Novembro 2007 ...


----------



## Bgc (18 Nov 2007 às 02:30)

Atenção a Guadalajara, desce vertiginosamente (-5ºC, feels like -8ºC)


----------



## CMPunk (18 Nov 2007 às 15:02)

Boas Pessoal!!

Achu uma coisa muitu esntranha!

Tive a ver o Meteorogram aqui para Faro para o fim do mes e vejam a chuva que mete! 







Devem tar muito enganados nao???? Lo0l

Cumps


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2007 às 15:06)

Os modelos estão perdidos só estão "habituados" ao calor...vai chover mais e fazer mais frio do que se espera. 

Vai ser um Inverno para recordar este e o próximo o próximo próximo o próximo a festa só agora começou  pobre Al Gore...


----------



## Brigantia (18 Nov 2007 às 15:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> Os modelos estão perdidos só estão "habituados" ao calor...vai chover mais e fazer mais frio do que se espera.
> 
> Vai ser um Inverno para recordar este e o próximo o próximo próximo o próximo a festa só agora começou  pobre Al Gore...



Calma pessoal
Mas a manter-se a tendência actual até já podemos ter neve a cotas médias no Interior Norte lá para o dia 26 Vamos seguir as próximas runs...


----------



## Agreste (18 Nov 2007 às 15:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> Os modelos estão perdidos só estão "habituados" ao calor...vai chover mais e fazer mais frio do que se espera.
> 
> Vai ser um Inverno para recordar este e o próximo o próximo próximo o próximo a festa só agora começou  pobre Al Gore...




"Al Gore no es un oportunista, es una oportunidad extraordinaria"... 

Deixa tar o tio Al Gore que tá a fazer o seu trabalhinho e até tá bem feito. 

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/anda...dir/mensaje/elpepuespand/20071026elpand_3/Tes

Tenho de lhe dar o desconto de ele ser americano mas não se pode ter tudo...  

Quanto ao arrefecimento não vale a pena, já dei para esse peditório...


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2007 às 16:34)

Agreste disse:


> "Al Gore no es un oportunista, es una oportunidad extraordinaria"...
> 
> Deixa tar o tio Al Gore que tá a fazer o seu trabalhinho e até tá bem feito.
> 
> ...



O Al Gore vai o que... eu nem comento depois do Inverno falamos (se ele acabar)


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2007 às 19:21)

Um sonho que Dezembro traz consigo


----------



## CMPunk (18 Nov 2007 às 19:28)

Se o que os Meterogram estiver certo vamos ter um grande inicio de Dezembro 

Acho graça é quando sempre chove as minimas sobem sempre, mas quando nao chove elas andam bem baixas.

Vamos ver o que se segue para este Natal.

Cumps


----------



## ACalado (18 Nov 2007 às 19:35)

CMPunk disse:


> Se o que os Meterogram estiver certo vamos ter um grande inicio de Dezembro
> 
> Acho graça é quando sempre chove as minimas sobem sempre, mas quando nao chove elas andam bem baixas.
> 
> ...



isso é normal pois em condições anticiclonicas as temperaturas tendem sempre a descer, noites mais frias


----------



## Skizzo (18 Nov 2007 às 20:28)

Prepare-se para a chuva
2007/11/18 | 19:41
Início da semana de trabalho vai ser molhada, mas como subida da temperatura

Multimédia:
 Fotografias

A chuva já chegou em força a algumas regiões do país, mas esta segunda-feira ninguém vai escapar. Segundo o Instituto Português de Meteorologia, espera-se para este início de semana de trabalho comece a chover, muitas vezes «em regime de aguaceiros fortes em especial a partir da tarde» Na Serra da Estrela poderá começar a nevar. 

Também há condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada nas regiões do Centro e do Sul, embora se registe a subida da temperatura mínima e descida da temperatura 
máxima. 

Este estado de coisas deverá manter-se até terça-feira, uma vez que o céu em geral vai estar muito nublado, nomeadamente na região Sul. Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros também a afectarem mais o sul. Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada. 

A chuva, por vezes forte, já começou a afectar a ilha de São Miguel, provocando cinco inundações em habitações e «pequenas derrocadas» em várias estradas, anunciou o presidente da Protecção Civil dos Açores, citado pela agência Lusa. 

António Cunha adiantou que os bombeiros tiveram de acorrer a quatro inundações em habitações do concelho de Ponta Delgada e uma da Ribeira Grande, mas «em nenhum dos casos foi necessário proceder a realojamentos». 

«Os bombeiros já tiveram de actuar esta manhã nas freguesias de Santa Clara, São Sebastião, São Pedro e Arrifes, em Ponta Delgada e Lomba da Maia, na Ribeira Grande», disse, acrescentando tratarem-se de «pequenas inundações» provocadas por «esgotos entupidos». 

A Protecção Civil dos Açores já alertou para um agravamento do estado do tempo, até às 23:00 locais (24:00 no Continente), em sete das nove ilhas, para onde está prevista chuva por vezes forte e possibilidade de trovoada. O agravamento do estado do tempo deve-se a uma depressão localizada sobre o arquipélago.


----------



## Agreste (18 Nov 2007 às 21:44)

Pode ser piada mas o GFS põe para daqui a 15 dias este espectaculo...
Quem não apanhar pitada nos próximos dias pode ir marcando o lugar...






 Yes!!! Rainy Day On The Way!!!


----------



## Rog (18 Nov 2007 às 23:46)

Previsão próximos 9 dias:

Pressão atmosferica





Precipitação





Temperatura 850hpa (cerca de 1500m de altitude)


----------



## ACalado (18 Nov 2007 às 23:58)

Agreste disse:


> Pode ser piada mas o GFS põe para daqui a 15 dias este espectaculo...
> Quem não apanhar pitada nos próximos dias pode ir marcando o lugar...
> 
> 
> ...



eu chamava a isso o modelo perfeito  tipo tempestade perfeita, próximos capítulos numa run perto de si


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2007 às 00:12)

isto não faz lembrar alguma coisa???????


----------



## RMira (19 Nov 2007 às 10:18)

spiritmind disse:


> isto não faz lembrar alguma coisa???????



Boas,

Spiritmind, quando vi isso lembrei-me exactamente disso  Quem sabe?

Digam lá que não é bonito ver isto?

Seria um lindo inicio de Dezembro


----------



## Senador (19 Nov 2007 às 15:56)

> Posteriormente y de momento hay que tomarlo con mucha cautela; a partir del Domingo, podría entrar un frente del Norte - Noroeste, con cotas de nieve en torno a los 900 ú 800 metros y con precipitaciones bastante abundantes. Sería un temporal proveniente de una borrasca que se descolgaría desde las islas británicas hasta el Principado. Iría acompañada de mucho frío en altura, lo que es sinónimo de mucha inestabilidad. En las últimas salidas modélicas, Asturias se llevaría casi todo el grueso en precipitaciones y frío. Podríamos hablar de nevadas considerables en la estación y en cotas medias.



in valgrande-pajares.net

Será???!


----------



## Senador (19 Nov 2007 às 18:17)

Previsão espanhola para amanha (actualizado ás 17h)



> _A.- FENOMENOS SIGNIFICATIVOS:
> 
> LLUVIAS PERSISTENTES, LOCALMENTE FUERTES, EN EL SUR Y CENTRO
> PENINSULAR. VIENTO FUERTE EN EL ANDALUCIA, EXTREMADURA,PAIS
> ...


Interessante...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2007 às 22:36)

E pronto é mais amanhã e adeus chuva olá AA... e claro frio polar.


----------



## João Soares (19 Nov 2007 às 22:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> E pronto é mais amanhã e adeus chuva olá AA... e claro frio polar.



onde arranxas esse meteogram??


----------



## storm (19 Nov 2007 às 22:56)

*JPS Gaia*

Para veres os meteorogram como o *Mário Barros* pôs vai aqui

Cumps,


----------



## João Soares (19 Nov 2007 às 22:59)

storm disse:


> *JPS Gaia*
> 
> Para veres os meteorogram como o *Mário Barros* pôs vai aqui
> 
> Cumps,



Obrigado


----------



## RMira (20 Nov 2007 às 10:43)

Bons dias, tudo contente? 

Então vejam o gráfico para o final do mês que o ECMWF apresenta, bastante diferente do que é apresentado pelo GFS. Vários membros corroboram com o ECMWF com uma possivel entrada de NW e consequente deslocação do A para as caraíbas (tinha referido isso há uns dias), mas como ainda falta muito tempo vamos no que dá o GFS sendo que penso que nas próximas saídas começará a preparar terreno para uma aproximação ao ECMWF, sendo que este último também irá reajustar o seu modelo.

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/test8.gif


----------



## RMira (20 Nov 2007 às 16:48)

Nesta saída vê-se uma ligeira aproximação do GFS ao ECMWF apesar do timmingo ainda não ser exacto dado que o GFS reporta a entrada a no dia 2/3 de Dezembro ao passo que o ECMWF dava a mesma para dia 29 de Novembro.

O certo é que, penso qe iremos ver uma constante aproximação quer de um quer de outro até lá!


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2007 às 18:05)

Mas o que é isto para 6ªfeira e sábado é o dilúvio ou o fim do mundo em Olhão


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Nov 2007 às 20:34)

Pelo que vejo vamos voltar a uma situação anticiclonica marcada! Ou seja vai deixar de chover!

Isto significa que a seca irá agraver-se, pois esta chuva foi muito insuficiente para inverter a tendência que estamos a passar!

Espero que a chuva regresse rapidamente, senão vamos ter graves problemas com a escassez de água no continente!


----------



## RMira (20 Nov 2007 às 22:03)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Pelo que vejo vamos voltar a uma situação anticiclonica marcada! Ou seja vai deixar de chover!
> 
> Isto significa que a seca irá agraver-se, pois esta chuva foi muito insuficiente para inverter a tendência que estamos a passar!
> 
> Espero que a chuva regresse rapidamente, senão vamos ter graves problemas com a escassez de água no continente!



Não creio Flaviense, não creio, penso que Portugal vai levar uma rega tão grande entre 6ª e sábado!!! Que modelo tão bonito que está a sair!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2007 às 22:04)

mirones disse:


> Não creio Flaviense, não creio, penso que Portugal vai levar uma rega tão grande entre 6ª e sábado!!! Que modelo tão bonito que está a sair!



Eu aposto que o AA não tarda pega no seu Ferrari e vem para cá


----------



## ACalado (20 Nov 2007 às 22:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu aposto que o AA não tarda pega no seu Ferrari e vem para cá



segundo esta run parece que o ferrari teve um furo no pneu  pois pareçe que vem ai mais chuvina


----------



## Minho (20 Nov 2007 às 22:49)

Atenção Trás-os-Montes e Beiras no Sábado à noite!!!


----------



## RMira (20 Nov 2007 às 22:52)

spiritmind disse:


> segundo esta run parece que o ferrari teve um furo no pneu  pois pareçe que vem ai mais chuvina






Depois ele irá ficar uns dias até ao inicio de Dezembro e parece-me que algo se está para passar nesse inicio de supreendente...vamos ver


----------



## Zephyros (20 Nov 2007 às 22:56)

sinceramente,acho que depois desta bela chuvada,vamos voltar á mesma treta do costume.
espero estar errado,mas acho que não.


----------



## Brigantia (20 Nov 2007 às 23:13)

Minho disse:


> Atenção Trás-os-Montes e Beiras no Sábado à noite


Interessante O GFS já vem mostrando essa tendência mas começa a ser mais consistente


----------



## ACalado (20 Nov 2007 às 23:50)

Minho disse:


> Atenção Trás-os-Montes e Beiras no Sábado à noite!!!



era um sábado em grande  vamos ver a próxima run como se comporta


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Nov 2007 às 11:02)

V.R.S.A

Parece qua vai haver mais festa para o sul...

GEM
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rgem603.gif

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rgem723.gif



http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/prc.gif


----------



## CMPunk (21 Nov 2007 às 17:39)

Boas Pessoal!!

Pessoal do Sul preparexe ke vai chover esta sexta e sabado e talvez domingo.

Fica maluco como o IM dá céu Limpo para aqui, é como hoje, deu aguaceiros mas não choveu uma pinga.

Só nao percebo pk que o Meteorogram retirou a chuva toda, mas o Freemeteo meteo chuva.

Veremos o que vai acontecer pessoal!!

Cumps


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2007 às 18:38)

Adeus depressões olá Anticiclone (já está a fazer as malas)  e friooo que até doi 





No fins de Dezembro ela deve voltar


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2007 às 19:27)

Infelizmente o que eu vejo daqui é o anticiclone a instalar-se ad eternum sobre o golfo da biscaia e o jet stream a passar em cascos de rolha...  Realmente nem deu para aquecer! 

No Rainy Day On The Way!!! 






Não deixa de ser surpreendente a criatividade do GFS. Mas que grande tempestade metem eles no mar do norte, 960mb????


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2007 às 22:01)

Agreste disse:


> Não deixa de ser surpreendente a criatividade do GFS. Mas que grande tempestade metem eles no mar do norte, 960mb????



A 15 dias o GFS termina sempre com algum tipo de aberração, com depressão cavada, mais a sul, mais a norte... uma coisa pelo menos temos quase a certeza (99%)... é que tudo o que o GFS prevê a 15 dias nunca ocorre... sai logo outras cartas na próxima run...


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2007 às 22:07)

Nos próximos 9 dias, fica uma ideia do que podemos esperar...
As probabilidades de acerto como é evidente, diminuem de forma significativa a partir do 3.º 4.º dia.. 

A pressão atmosférica:






A precipitação:





Temperatura a 850mb (cerca de 1500 metros)





E já agora, o ensemble para o Funchal, um grande indicador das probablidades.. que não são muito famosas em precipitação.. evidente é a baixa da temperatura.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2007 às 23:35)

O frio a partir de amanhã vai começar a ganhar terreno  mas ainda é coisa pouca.

Se calhar vamos ter a primeira vaga de frio


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2007 às 00:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> O frio a partir de amanhã vai começar a ganhar terreno  mas ainda é coisa pouca.
> 
> Se calhar vamos ter a primeira vaga de frio



Se vier já não será a primeira


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2007 às 09:01)

O cenário do ECMWF é bem mais interessante, volta a colocar precipitação no final mês.


----------



## jpmartins (22 Nov 2007 às 10:26)

Bom dia 
Frio e não só, ao que parece o vento vai soprar forte p o fim-de-semana.

Sábado, 24 de Novembro de 2007  

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, temporariamente com períodos de
muito nublado nas regiões do Sul.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros no início do dia no
Algarve.
Vento moderado (15 a 35 km/h) de nordeste, soprando moderado a
forte (35 a 60 km/h) e com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h no litoral
e nas terras altas.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima nas regiões do Sul e litoral
Centro.
Formação de gelo ou geada. 

Domingo, 25 de Novembro de 2007  

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de nordeste, soprando moderado a
forte (30 a 55 km/h) e com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h no litoral
e nas terras altas.
Acentuado arrefecimento nocturno com formação de geada.

 O WindChill vai ser lindo vai.

Cumprimentos


----------



## RMira (22 Nov 2007 às 11:30)

Só digo isto, mais uma vez que bonito o ECMWF de novo!!!

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/test8.gif

O GFS não acompanha, vamos ver 

Era bem bonito o cenário do ECMWF, vejam-me isto!





Hihi, que cenário de sonho! Bem, mas não sonhemos muito pois na próximo run ele vai retirar tudo o meter o A em cima de nós! Me bate na madeira 3X 

O engraçado é que o ensemble GEFS começa a mostrar isso mesmo, como são os casos dos nº 2, 14, 15, 16, 17 (este adia para 2 de Dezembro a entrada) e o 20. Já são alguns a mostrar o mesmo, mas vamos aguardar por próximas saídas.


----------



## RMira (22 Nov 2007 às 16:51)

E aí está o GFS a dar a mão ao ECMWF!!! Há consonância entre os dois modelos numa entrada fria no inicio de Dezembro. Vamos ver como evolui a situação!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Nov 2007 às 19:53)

Desculpem-me a ignorancia! Mas qual deles é mais credível, o GFS ou ECM?
Sim eu sei que são modelos que fazem previsões, e previsões muito falíveis, mas para quem os segue ha mais tempo, o que acha? Qual costuma ser mais certeiro?


----------



## Agreste (22 Nov 2007 às 20:08)

Não sei que sentido terá pensar nisto mas com o arrefecimento que se prevê nos próximos 2/3 dias, vento de nordeste forte e com alguma instabilidade que ainda resta aqui nos Algarves será expectável queda de neve na Fóia (902m) no sábado de manhã?


----------



## Tiagofsky (22 Nov 2007 às 20:15)

É de facto muito complicado Agreste...!Não haverá frio suficiente em altitude para que isso aconteça e para alem disso as temperaturas mínimas também não serão tão baixas assim infelizmente!


----------



## Skizzo (22 Nov 2007 às 21:01)

Desde k nao volte a chover ja fico contente, k semana horrivel. Ainda estou com gripe e a tomar antibioticos... porra!


----------



## Jan Kalker (22 Nov 2007 às 21:18)

Skizzo disse:


> Desde k nao volte a chover ja fico contente, k semana horrivel. Ainda estou com gripe e a tomar antibioticos... porra!



O Anticiclone parece querer novamente voltar em todo o seu eplendor
As temperaturas parece que tendem a baixar tanto a 850 como a 500 hpa neste fim de semana o que se traduziria em queda de neve nas terras altas do Norte e Centro, mas a precipitação não estará presente, logo talvez um gelito pela manhã.


----------



## Agreste (22 Nov 2007 às 21:35)

Jan Kalker disse:


> O Anticiclone parece querer novamente voltar em todo o seu eplendor
> As temperaturas parece que tendem a baixar tanto a 850 como a 500 hpa neste fim de semana o que se traduziria em queda de neve nas terras altas do Norte e Centro, mas a precipitação não estará presente, logo talvez um gelito pela manhã.




Olha que não Kalker. Nos Algarves ainda vamos ter aguaceiros e trovoadas até sabado... Aqui ainda não acabou a chuva. Ainda não desiti da ideia de alguma chuva se converter em neve. O Minho é que podia actualizar o post sobre "a que altitude está a neve a cair"...


----------



## Vince (22 Nov 2007 às 21:47)

Já repararam na anomalia da temperatura da água no Atlântico Norte 












(dados de 17 Nov 2007)


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2007 às 22:02)

Vince disse:


> Já repararam na anomalia da temperatura da água no Atlântico Norte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É do CO2  pobre corrente do golfo...


----------



## Fil (22 Nov 2007 às 22:17)

Esse mapa indica uma anomalia positiva na temperatura da água, e não é pequena. Espero que isso não afecte futuras possiveis entradas de NW, enfraquecendo-as em termos de frio. A Corrente do Golfo não parece estar assim em tão mau estado afinal  

Quanto à neve no Algarve, mesmo com precipitação, não há frio em altitude como o Tiagofsky tinha dito.


----------



## Brigantia (22 Nov 2007 às 22:42)

Segundo esta run a primeira semana de Dezembro pode ser muito animada, para não dizer perfeitamas até lá, como sabemos, tudo pode mudar.


----------



## RMira (22 Nov 2007 às 23:34)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Desculpem-me a ignorancia! Mas qual deles é mais credível, o GFS ou ECM?
> Sim eu sei que são modelos que fazem previsões, e previsões muito falíveis, mas para quem os segue ha mais tempo, o que acha? Qual costuma ser mais certeiro?




Boas Flaviense, do pouco que também sei, a longo prazo são os dois bastante bons e especialmente quando apresentam semelhanças como é o caso. Quantos mais modelos indicarem um cenário maior a probabilidade. Geralmente o que acontece é que um modelo tende a aproximar-se do outro para chegar ao valor próximo da realidade. É sempre dificil dizer quem está mais próximo do que se pode passar e penso que a saída das 0Z do GFS e do ECMWF dirá muito sobre o principio de Dezembro.


----------



## Mago (22 Nov 2007 às 23:58)

Acima de 120 horas os modelos alteram-se em cada saida de uma forma impressionante.


----------



## Zoelae (23 Nov 2007 às 02:29)

*Re: Seguimento - Novembro de 2007*

O Instituto de meteorologia lança alerta de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, para esta noite.


----------



## Vince (23 Nov 2007 às 10:33)

Também alerta amarelo para vento nas terras altas, direcção de nordeste com rajadas da ordem de 80 km/h.





© Instituto de Meteorologia  - Sistema Avisos Meteorológicos


----------



## RMira (23 Nov 2007 às 16:20)

Bem, boas tardes 

Dentro do possivel depois de ontem ter entrado em Setúbal e ter visto ao vivo a explosão de gás  

Falando de coisas boas, parece que  vem antes do que pensavamos


----------



## Henrique (23 Nov 2007 às 19:40)

Larguem o pessimismo! Eu acredito que o clima vai dar asas à sua imaginação e ainda vamos ter muita chuvinha XD, o anticoclone que se lixe !


----------



## Vince (23 Nov 2007 às 20:14)

No telejornal da RTP a decorrer neste momento e a propósito da explosão de Setubal já repetiram duas vezes que esta noite há alerta amarelo de mau tempo, ventos fortes e chuva para Setubal.

O alerta de chuva para Setubal do IM foi de madrugada e manhã e já foi desactivado há umas quantas horas e o do vento nunca foi para Setubal, era/é só para o norte/interior centro do país 

Ai esta comunicação social....


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2007 às 20:19)

Vince disse:


> No telejornal da RTP a decorrer neste momento e a propósito da explosão de Setubal já repetiram duas vezes que esta noite há alerta amarelo de mau tempo, ventos fortes e chuva para Setubal.
> 
> O alerta de chuva para Setubal do IM foi de madrugada e manhã e já foi desactivado há umas quantas horas e o do vento nunca foi para Setubal, era/é só para o norte do país.
> 
> Ai esta comunicação social....



É verdade Vince, eu ouvi eles referirem esse alerta mas o site do IM não tem nenhum alerta, mas a explosão foi  , sem comentários


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2007 às 20:24)

Vince disse:


> No telejornal da RTP a decorrer neste momento e a propósito da explosão de Setubal já repetiram duas vezes que esta noite há alerta amarelo de mau tempo, ventos fortes e chuva para Setubal.
> 
> O alerta de chuva para Setubal do IM foi de madrugada e manhã e já foi desactivado há umas quantas horas e o do vento nunca foi para Setubal, era/é só para o norte/interior centro do país
> 
> Ai esta comunicação social....



É verdade eu ouvi e fiquei até revoltado com o que ouvi por 2 ou 3 vezes, só faltou porem em legenda a letras garrafais e em ultima hora  estes jornalistas tão cada vez piores, e assim conseguem enganar 90% da população que agora tão a aguardar pela chuva esta madrugada  ventos??só se forem agora adivinhos porque nem alerta temos em Setúbal para ventos para esta noite esse alerta a ser posto que acredito que sim é amanha


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Nov 2007 às 20:33)

Boas! Eu tmb vi isso no Telejornal e não entendi, ate fui verificar ao sitio do IM! Enfim, voces sabem como a TV Lusa trata a meteo... Por isso já estamos bem habituados!

Acabei de ver a meteo na TVGaliza e o meteorologista disse que o AA não vai durar! Espero que esteja certo!

Saudações!


----------



## Vince (23 Nov 2007 às 20:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> mas a explosão foi  , sem comentários



É verdade. Um autêntico milagre não haver vitimas mortais. É impressionante os danos estruturais que os andares do topo apresentam e os estragos nos prédios em todo o bairro e em dezenas de automóveis. As noticias ao longo do dia davam conta de 3 feridos graves, mas parece que felizmente nem isso se confirma. Um milagre...uma ou duas horas mais tarde teria sido uma tragédia.
Agora sobram as chatices de tantas famílias sem casa, mas os seguros resolverão o assunto, o que interessa é que a vida e a saúde. Espero que nenhum sadino do forum esteja directa ou indirectamente envolvido nisto.










(c) Imagens Portugal Diário


PS: Desculpem off-topic.


----------



## Agreste (24 Nov 2007 às 12:01)

Vince disse:


> É verdade. Um autêntico milagre não haver vitimas mortais. É impressionante os danos estruturais que os andares do topo apresentam e os estragos nos prédios em todo o bairro e em dezenas de automóveis. As noticias ao longo do dia davam conta de 3 feridos graves, mas parece que felizmente nem isso se confirma. Um milagre...uma ou duas horas mais tarde teria sido uma tragédia.
> Agora sobram as chatices de tantas famílias sem casa, mas os seguros resolverão o assunto, o que interessa é que a vida e a saúde. Espero que nenhum sadino do forum esteja directa ou indirectamente envolvido nisto.
> 
> 
> ...




Desculpem a piada mas não deve ser por nada que o prédio tenha 13 andares acima do solo... e na fracção que explodiu (estava desabitada) foi encontrada uma pessoa que não pertencia à habitação...


----------



## Agreste (24 Nov 2007 às 17:04)

Vasculhando o GFS encontrei esta saída um pouco rebuscada. Como não é nenhum exagero tipo depressões com 980mb pode ser que se concretize. 






Senão chuva, chuva, talvez só pro ano. Este inferno é um remake do de 2004/2005...


----------



## Relâmpago (24 Nov 2007 às 22:04)

Olá

Pois é. Aí temos de novo a (má) bonança. A situação está a caminhar para o insuportável. Esperemos que Dezembro seja diferente... e nos traga muita chuva, bem distribuída ao longo do mês.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Nov 2007 às 22:37)

Agreste disse:


> Vasculhando o GFS encontrei esta saída um pouco rebuscada. Como não é nenhum exagero tipo depressões com 980mb pode ser que se concretize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acho que vai mesmo ser REMAKE! 10 Dezembro??? Xiii! Esquece essa entrada, provavelmente teremos o AA bem em cima de nós!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2007 às 22:39)

O AA não é o bicho papão ele está apenas a fazer o papel dele e está de passagem os modelos continuam a mostrar muita intabildade após 180h


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2007 às 11:16)

O inicio de Dezembro continua a apresentar-se bastante interessante  isto é apenas uma tendencia não quer dizer que se vá realizar pode ser parecido ou maior ainda... 





O AA a cada saida que passa encontra-se cada vez mais a norte e a depressão a ganhar terreno...


----------



## Rog (25 Nov 2007 às 14:55)

Relativamente a alertas, Madeira está em alerta Laranja para vento muito forte com rajadas ate 115km/h
alerta também amarelo para mar agitado com ondas até 4m


----------



## Agreste (25 Nov 2007 às 19:57)

Mário, acho que tens de mudar de modelo porque nem o ECMWF nem o GFS mostram tal coisa. Frentes frias a atravessar o nosso território? Não as vejo em lado nenhum! Temos é uma depressão na islândia bastante cavada assim como um anticiclone potente sinónimo de um NAO positivo a diambolar por ai, o jet stream por enquanto ainda passa em cascos de rolha. Não chega cá nada... Pra mim este ano já deu tudo o que tinha para dar, já não deve chover mais! 






A não ser que este arzinho frio que anda ali pelos açores se transforme em qualquer coisa interessante


----------



## Skizzo (25 Nov 2007 às 20:02)

Alguem pode por o mapa do IM de hoje, segunda e terça-feira? N consigo aceder ao site e preciso de ver essa info. Obg!


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2007 às 20:17)

Skizzo disse:


> Alguem pode por o mapa do IM de hoje, segunda e terça-feira? N consigo aceder ao site e preciso de ver essa info. Obg!



Como é que não consegues aceder ao site 

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/inicial.jsp



Agreste disse:


> Mário, acho que tens de mudar de modelo porque nem o ECMWF nem o GFS mostram tal coisa. Frentes frias a atravessar o nosso território? Não as vejo em lado nenhum! Temos é uma depressão na islândia bastante cavada assim como um anticiclone potente sinónimo de um NAO positivo a diambolar por ai, o jet stream por enquanto ainda passa em cascos de rolha. Não chega cá nada... Pra mim este ano já deu tudo o que tinha para dar, já não deve chover mais!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreste agora ainda é complicado a animação só se vai começar a evidenciar nos modelos lá para quinta ou sexta mas de vez em quando lá sai uma boa saida mas depressa se esfumaça com o AA mas isso é por agora...:assobio::assobio:


----------



## Skizzo (25 Nov 2007 às 20:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Como é que não consegues aceder ao site
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/inicial.jsp



N da. O meu computador ta com problemas e ha certos sites k nao me deixa visitar, n sei o k se passa.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2007 às 20:57)

Skizzo disse:


> N da. O meu computador ta com problemas e ha certos sites k nao me deixa visitar, n sei o k se passa.



Ok então as melhor para o teu PC 

Para o resto do dia de hoje





Segunda feira









Terça


----------



## Skizzo (25 Nov 2007 às 22:58)

Obrigado!


----------



## Skizzo (25 Nov 2007 às 23:00)

De quantas em quantas horas é k o IM faz um update?


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2007 às 23:41)

Skizzo disse:


> De quantas em quantas horas é k o IM faz um update?



Penso que é conforme a situação assim o exige


----------



## RMira (26 Nov 2007 às 11:47)

Bons dias!

Vamos lá ver o que nos reserva a chuvinha que vem para o próximo fim de semana principalmente para o Norte e Centro e vem tanto friooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2007 às 11:59)

mirones disse:


> Bons dias!
> 
> Vamos lá ver o que nos reserva a chuvinha que vem para o próximo fim de semana principalmente para o Norte e Centro e vem tanto friooooooooooooooo



Pois é e o bom nisto tudo é que o vento atinge hoje o seu máximo, a partir da madrugada de hoje vai ser sempre a enfraquecer  ai vem as boas mínimas de -9.99ºC


----------



## Edmeteo (26 Nov 2007 às 17:03)

Caros utilizadores do meteopt: vamos voltar a ter chuva? Aquela pequena amostra da semana passada soube a pouco e não compreendo esta insistência  dos anticiclones. È impressionamente ver as imagens de satélite e parece que o nosso país é o único a ter céu limpo! Até parece existir aqui (e existe) uma barreira


----------



## squidward (26 Nov 2007 às 17:08)

Edmeteo disse:


> Caros utilizadores do meteopt: vamos voltar a ter chuva? Aquela pequena amostra da semana passada soube a pouco e não compreendo esta insistência  dos anticiclones. È impressionamente ver as imagens de satélite e parece que o nosso país é o único a ter céu limpo! Até parece existir aqui (e existe) uma barreira



Se a tendencia se mantiver em Dezembro, será o 4º Dezembro consecutivo Seco e frio.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Nov 2007 às 17:11)

Edmeteo disse:


> Caros utilizadores do meteopt: vamos voltar a ter chuva? Aquela pequena amostra da semana passada soube a pouco e não compreendo esta insistência  dos anticiclones. È impressionamente ver as imagens de satélite e parece que o nosso país é o único a ter céu limpo! Até parece existir aqui (e existe) uma barreira



Olá amigo!

Pois é a barreira existe, o malogrado AA como sempre!

Os modelos apontam para chuva já apartir de sábado, contudo não há que fazer grande festa, será pouca e a Norte!  E olhando mais em frente não agoiro nada de novo... Será chuva passageira, recuperando rapidamente a influencia anticiclonica! Este ano será assim amigos! O Padrão está delineado, não há nada a fazer!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Nov 2007 às 20:53)

Próximos dias:


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2007 às 21:48)

Era uma vez a história de um anticiclone que era muito chato para os membros do meteopt   era só para dizer que as tendências mantem-se 





Lá para quinta ou sexta os modelos devem começar a mostrar cenários agradáveis...


----------



## Agreste (26 Nov 2007 às 21:50)

Quer o ECMWF quer o GFS não apresentam grande novidades...
Série de depressões profundas a cruzar o paralelo 50 com AA estável sobre as nossas cabeças (1). A 240h parece que o jet quer entrar com o AA mais distante de nós apesar da pressão a 1035mb não deixar grandes hipóteses... Enfim o jet quer entrar, tá ainda bastante ondulado, veremos o que nos dizem as próximas saídas (2) (3). 

                          (1)






                          (2)





                          (3)


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2007 às 23:27)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Próximos dias:



Acho que nem isso vai cair no Norte no fim de semana...


----------



## ACalado (26 Nov 2007 às 23:45)

há que delirar


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2007 às 00:19)

A circulação Zonal vai ser muito intensa nos próximos dias, assim não há depressão que nos visite...











.


----------



## migueltejo (27 Nov 2007 às 00:32)

Boas noites,pois é,chuva a cair vai ser pouca e fraca,não é verdade?,nem vale a pena tarmos com grandes ilusões,mas realmente éo anticiclone estar sempre nesta zona,e kd sai um vem logo outro pro lugar dele,fogo.


----------



## josecarlos (27 Nov 2007 às 12:14)

Já ando a ficar farto do "(A)lcolico (A)nonimo"....andar a beber a agua toda!!!! nao deixa nada para nós!!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2007 às 22:33)

O GFS está com uma bezana que não vos digo nada  metem chuva a partir de dia 4  é a dita tendência esperemos que não desapareça.


----------



## Rog (27 Nov 2007 às 22:38)

As previsões para a Madeira para os próximos dias prevêm possibilidade de aguaceiros com origem orográfica, muito por conta do AA e dos ventos de NE..
mas nada de especial... apenas uns aguaceiros fracos para ir refrescando


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2007 às 22:42)

Miseráveis, miseráveis, miseráveis é tudo o que posso dizer das actualizações das 18h....


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2007 às 23:49)

Palavras para quê...


----------



## Relâmpago (28 Nov 2007 às 02:22)

Olá, Boa noite

Não sei se já repararam, mas o Mediterrâneo oriental que costuma ter muito pouca precipitação, está a passar-nos largamente. A situação está invertida. Temos terrenos mais férteis e arborizados do que essas zonas do Mediterrâneo oriental. O que vai ser de nós? Se esta situação se mantiver pelo Inverno, como serão as dificuldades estivais? Avançamos de facto (a passos largos) para a desertificação? Curiosamente, o Magrebe também tem tido mais precipitação do que nós! Um deserto a nível Ibérico e possivelmnte incluindo o SW da França?

Bem, esperemos que o inverno nos traga muita chuva, senão... não sei...


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2007 às 09:04)

Que grandes malucos.


----------



## jpmartins (28 Nov 2007 às 09:18)

Ao que parece, afinal poderá vir algumas pingas já no domingo dia 2.






Vamos ter esperança.


----------



## olheiro (28 Nov 2007 às 11:18)

O IM prevê chuva fraca no próximo sábado para o Norte e Centro....


----------



## Aurélio (28 Nov 2007 às 17:47)

Creio que até meio do mês vamos ter este tipo de tempo ... com algum frio e bastante seco ... com algumas pingas a Norte.
Creio que a partir do meio do mês e cerca do dia 20 de Dezembro vamos ter uma alteração climática com depressões cavadas a passarem pela Peninsula com alguns ventos fortes e chuva principalmente no Norte e Centro e durará até meio de Janeiro ...o que vem em sequencia dos acontecimentos do ano do La Nina, e das previsões a médio prazo que estive a consultar e que merecem algum relevo e que tenho verificado que tem vindo a alterar-se á medida que vai-se verificando a intensidade do La Nina!!!!

Cumprimentos, Aurelio Carvalho


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2007 às 20:28)

E como tem sido norma nos últimos meses, o próximo mês de Dezembro vai começar mais quente que o final do mês transacto, neste caso Novembro. Espero que arrefeça lá para meados do mês como tem acontecido até agora, ou então que venha chuva mais a sério.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Nov 2007 às 20:53)

Boas! Acabei de dar uma vista de olhos ao modelo GFS e meus amigos! Valha-nos Deus! Chuva à seria nem vê-la... E agora até o pouco frio que temos, PUFF... Vai-se! É mau de mais! 

E já andamos nisto há semanas e por que não dize-lo há meses...

Será que vai ser o segundo ano consecutivo sem neve no chão da minha aldeia? Sim, mto pode acontecer, mas... A coisa não tá fácil...

Como dizem por aqui os Cartazes do Dakar: Lisboa vai transformar-se num Deserto!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2007 às 22:18)

Parece que o nosso amigo começa a ganhar terreno e vai ficar por uns dias bons embora ainda se vejam uns resticios de tendencias chuvosas


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2007 às 23:10)

Bem seguindo a ideia de mudança de circulção e entrada do jet stream até às nossas latitudes de momento ainda não se vê nada no ECMWF. O AA já não aparece tão pujante, mas a posição e o estiramento ainda não nos favorece. O GFS já desisti de ver porque é tão mau, tão mau que é uma perda de tempo.
Tá difícil... Aguardemos


----------



## jpmartins (29 Nov 2007 às 09:12)

Bom Dia
Acho que temos de voltar a tomar uns Calmex.
Nem frio, chuva só uma amostra e para norte (se vier).


----------



## olheiro (29 Nov 2007 às 17:50)

O Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia de Espanha acaba de publicar uma previsão especial do tempo para o período de 30/11 a 06/12:

Dia 30/11 - Permanência do Anticiclone embora com alguns chuviscos no Norte da Galiza;

Dia01/12 - Entrada de uma frente fria pelo Noroeste, com alguma chuva fraca a Norte que diminuirá à medida que avança para Sul. Na Andaluzia não se prevê mesmo qualquer precipitação. Queda de neve a cotas elevada no Norte e Centro;

Dias 02, 03 e 04/12 - Nova situação anticiclónica;

Dias 05 e 06/12 - Aumento da instabilidade em toda a Espanha. A maior probabilidade de precipitação acontecerá no Noroeste e Norte Peninsular. Descida generalizada das temperaturas


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2007 às 19:44)

Hurray... Rainy Day On The Way.  Olha bem pro jet stream a entrar por Portugal adentro! O bloqueio desapareceu... Ainda tá a uma certa distancia por isso vamos fazer aqui uma corrente positiva    para o modelo não se alterar. Adiós AA e até Maio...







Hurray Hurray, Rainy Day On The Way !!!


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2007 às 20:46)

Agreste disse:


> Hurray... Rainy Day On The Way.  Olha bem pro jet stream a entrar por Portugal adentro! O bloqueio desapareceu... Ainda tá a uma certa distancia por isso vamos fazer aqui uma corrente positiva    para o modelo não se alterar. Adiós AA e até Maio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



era bom demais


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2007 às 21:00)

será que o AA vai de férias


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Nov 2007 às 22:37)

Olá amigos!

De facto estou cada vez mais desiludido com os modelos! Eles até metem precipitação, mas sempre a longo prazo, a verdade é que a vão sempre adiando... Ou seja NUNCA CHEGA!

E ja estamos nisto há meses! Não tivemos Verão e pelos visto não vamos ter Inverno! 

E que saudades nos nevões da minha infancia em que metade de Portugal ficava debaixo de um espesso manto branco...  Agora nem chuva!


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2007 às 22:41)

O sistema está todo doido é do CO2  calma amigos ela vai chegar  vamos lhe dar tempo.


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2007 às 23:48)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigos!
> 
> De facto estou cada vez mais desiludido com os modelos! Eles até metem precipitação, mas sempre a longo prazo, a verdade é que a vão sempre adiando... Ou seja NUNCA CHEGA!
> 
> ...



Por aqui o Inverno até começou mais cedo que no ano passado 

Já perdemos dois meses chuvosos, mas ainda faltam 4 ou 5 até ao fim da estação chuvosa. Esta situação ainda pode ser invertida.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2007 às 23:52)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui o Inverno até começou mais cedo que no ano passado
> 
> Já perdemos dois meses chuvosos, mas ainda faltam 4 ou 5 até ao fim da estação chuvosa. Esta situação ainda pode ser invertida.



Para mim a estação das chuvas (hehe parece que tou a falar de um país tropical ) vai começar a ir de Março a Setembro...hmmm continental


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2007 às 23:56)

Mário Barros disse:


> Para mim a estação das chuvas (hehe parece que tou a falar de um país tropical ) vai começar a ir de Março a Setembro...hmmm continental



Quase tropical


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2007 às 00:37)

Continua também a anomalia da temperatura da água em parte do Atlântico norte


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2007 às 00:42)

Vince disse:


> Continua também a anomalia da temperatura da água em parte do Atlântico norte



Será que o AA é atraido por agua quente  essa anomalia deveria provocar mais chuva na Europa do Norte e Central e mais frio não ??


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2007 às 00:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> Será que o AA é atraido por agua quente



Não sei, mas penso que será o contrário, que é o AA  que estará a provocar a anomalia.



Mário Barros disse:


> essa anomalia deveria provocar mais chuva na Europa do Norte e Central e mais frio não ??



Tenho a ideia de que no passado houve Outonos com muita chuva, como 1997, em que isso foi pelo menos parcialmente atribuido a águas mais quentes. Mas pelos vistos não são as condições que temos agora como está bom de se ver ...


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2007 às 00:56)

Vince disse:


> Não sei, mas penso que será o contrário, que é o AA  que estará a provocar a anomalia.



Pois Vince eu primeiramente tambem pensei nisso a agua quente devia estar mais para Oeste nesta altura do ano só assim o AA se afastaria  vamos lá ver como se desenrola o resto da novela e se o gelo não avança


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2007 às 01:13)

Outra imagem, esta mais actual. Vê-se bem a La Ninã no Pacífico e esta ainda significativa anomalia positiva no Atlântico norte.


----------



## Mago (30 Nov 2007 às 10:12)

Parece que estamos em Julho....


----------



## Agreste (30 Nov 2007 às 21:44)

Vince disse:


> Outra imagem, esta mais actual. Vê-se bem a La Ninã no Pacífico e esta ainda significativa anomalia positiva no Atlântico norte.




Notável sobretudo o contraste entre hemisférios. A norte a confirmação da 3ª lei de newton. Anomalia positiva no mar do norte corresponde a uma anomalia negativa nas aleutas e estreito de bering. A sul tudo tranquilo ou melhor tudo pacífico.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2007 às 22:10)

Hehe ai ai o Verão molhado Verão abençoado  isto ainda vai virar filme "A bezana do anticiclone dos Açores"  ele agora gosta mais das férias de Verão que de Inverno.


----------

